# Rising Sea Levels Reshape Miami’s Housing Market



## abu afak (Apr 20, 2018)

This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?

*Rising Sea Levels Reshape Miami’s Housing Market*
*Properties on the coast now trade at Discounts as flood waters and ‘king tides’ damp enthusiasm for oceanfront living*
By Laura Kusisto and Arian Campo-Flores
Wall Street Journal - April 20, 2018
Rising Sea Levels Reshape Miami’s Housing Market

MIAMI—Concerns over rising sea levels and floods are beginning to reshape one of the country’s largest housing markets, with properties closer to sea level now trading at discounts to those at higher elevations.

Research published Friday in the journal of Environmental Research Letters shows that single-family homes in Miami-Dade County are rising in value more slowly near sea level than at higher elevations, as buyers weigh the possibilities of more-frequent minor flooding in the short term and the challenge of reselling...
[....]​
balance by subscription, but you get the picture.
`


----------



## Zander (Apr 20, 2018)

Truly amazing that coastlines and sea levels never changed in all of recorded history until now, thanks to "Global warming".


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 20, 2018)

It's colder than normal in Chicago...it can't be global warming!


----------



## depotoo (Apr 20, 2018)

No, they rise more slowly after significant hurricanes.





abu afak said:


> This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
> For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 20, 2018)

abu afak said:


> This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
> For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?
> ...



Uh.. You might to glance at the evidence before you flee like a lemming from Miami real estate. 







I'm gonna call the linear estimate about 30mm in 20 years. Which is FAR BELOW the world average. Which is 1.5mm/yr or 15mm/decade.  For those of you with yardsticks -- that's 0.6" inch per decade.

The much larger problem is WHERE the newer parts of miami are being built. Everyone wants waterfront property or views and it was used up YEARS ago. And all of Florida is a big wet sponge. You ever flown over it? I was a private pilot in Florida for years. Looks EXACTLY like a wet sponge. 

Water tables right near the coast are even more fickle than inland. 

Anyways.. If you can't change consumer demand and CONTINUE to build right on the beach or waterways and YOU KNOW there's gonna hurricanes --- 6" of sea level rise shouldn't STOP your engineering plans. If you can't DEAL with 0.6" of sea level per decade --- you're NOT gonna survive hurricanes anyways.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 20, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?



Absolutely if I can sell it in 30.. If it can't stand 1.8" of supposed "global warming" SLRise, you're gonna be DEAD MEAT in a *12 FOOT* storm surge or the annual Florida monsoons.


----------



## sparky (Apr 20, 2018)

*Nibblin' on sponge cake,
watchin' the sun bake;
All those deniers addicted to oil 
Sucking the CO ,  and Big oil BS
Tempers in Congress begining to boil


Wasted away in the Oilocracy
Claiming all alt energy  shill gain
Same folks claim middle east is insane
But I know my addiction ain't changed


Some think it's treason,  Redfords lost reason
With all his tar sands spillage ado
I liked him as sundance,  so i gave him a chance
But wonder if he's got the slightest of clues.


Wasted away again in Oilocracy,
Searchin' through those kocktopus vaults.
Some people claim them cannuck pipelines ashame
But I know..... it's my SUV's fault.



I love when they flip flop,
and claim we're all on top
Tell us the troops will be coming  back home.
But there's crude in the pipeline
And soon it will refine
That dark brown concoction that helps me drive on.


Wasted away again in Oilocracy,
Listening to them oilman explain
Some people claim climate change is their blame
But I know ......it's all just a game
Yes i know..... it's all just a game*

{w/apologies to parrotheads everywhere}

~S~


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
> For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?
> ...




Here is your "Climate change/ global warming" cause.....it's called stratospheric aerosol injection spraying as part of the (snicker) "Solar Radiation Management Program" that they claim they are not doing yet. The spraying of heavy metal nano-particulates into the ionosphere is creating the very problem the IPCC claims is due to serfs eeking out a living.......do these skies look normal to you???


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 21, 2018)

We need more pollution. This would shield us from to many sun rays.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 21, 2018)

Sorry, there’s no such thing as ‘sea-level rise’ – ask any rightwing nitwit.

The water’s just getting wetter.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 21, 2018)

Warming = Global Warming 
Cooling = Climate Change
Consensus = Moonbat


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 21, 2018)

Time Warner, a leading advocate of Wheeze All Gonna Dye From Manmade Global Climate Warming Change just moved their HQ to the Manhattan waterfront


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 21, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sorry, there’s no such thing as ‘sea-level rise’ – ask any rightwing nitwit.
> 
> The water’s just getting wetter.





If only the Seminole indians stopped driving cars 10,000 years ago we would be fine


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
> For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?
> ...



No worries s0n.... very few are caring. It's just not on people's radar in 2018.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Time Warner, a leading advocate of Wheeze All Gonna Dye From Manmade Global Climate Warming Change just moved their HQ to the Manhattan waterfront






Alarmists are suckers


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> *Absolutely if I can sell it in 30.. If it can't stand 1.8" of supposed "global warming" SLRise,* you're gonna be DEAD MEAT...


LOLuddite!

https://gizmodo.com/why-are-sea-levels-in-miami-rising-so-much-faster-than-1797733450

Sea levels in South Florida have gone up *about a Foot since the 1930s, but around 2011, the slow upward creep of the ocean seemed to kick into high gear, with tidal gauges recording much faster rates of sea level rise* and residents noting a stark uptick in so-called “nuisance” floods.
A* new study confirms that this was not Floridians’ imaginations: From 2011 to at least 2015, the rate of sea level rise across the Southeastern US shot up by a factor of Six, from 3-4 millimeters a year to 20,* and a combination of oceanic and atmospheric processes seem to be responsible
[.....]
*“The Miami area started getting almost an inch of sea level [rise] a year,” *Hal Wanless, a coastal geologist at the University of Miami, told Gizmodo. “People noticed that.”



*[png] Image/Graph won't post but Link:
https://www.greenpolicy360.net/mw/images/Sea_level_rise_Miami_area_tide_data_1996-2015.png*
`
​


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Absolutely if I can sell it in 30.. If it can't stand 1.8" of supposed "global warming" SLRise,* you're gonna be DEAD MEAT...
> ...




Just download your graph and upload the file

( not to complicated)


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Absolutely if I can sell it in 30.. If it can't stand 1.8" of supposed "global warming" SLRise,* you're gonna be DEAD MEAT...
> ...




Just download your graph and upload the file

( not to complicated)


View attachment 189244


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Absolutely if I can sell it in 30.. If it can't stand 1.8" of supposed "global warming" SLRise,* you're gonna be DEAD MEAT...
> ...



Actually, the uptick LUDDITE coincided COMPLETELY with the switch from using coastal TIDE GUAGES to satellite measurements. The rate was about 1.8 mm per year ALONG THE COASTS. And the tide gauges are NOT WRONG. 

Since you don't know this shit -- the oceans are NOT FLAT and  NOT uniform. So when you add in all the other surface area -- you;'re measuring tidal pools , currents, and weather a LOT more. But what's GERMANE to MIAMI is the measurements AT THE COAST..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2018)

Coastlines historically change.........barrier islands come and go............it is a matter of nature and the ocean..........

Has went on far before and industry ever existed................


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
> For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?
> ...



*Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!
*
Miami has been *barely* above sea level for at least 5000 years, Humans planted themselves into places like this, then cry over it a few decades later is stupid.

Why did they start New Orleans, which was from day one below sea level?

The really funny part is that just a few thousand years ago, sea was at least ONE METER higher than now. Here are a few published science papers for you warmists to ignore,

*Song et al., 2018*  South Korea, *+1 to +2 m higher than present* (rate: +1.4 meters per century)

*“A sea-level curve for the west coast of South Korea was reconstructed. Sea level rose rapidly at a rate of ~1.4 cm yr–1 from 9.8–8.4 cal kyr B.P. [1.4 meters per century] and rose gradually until the mid-Holocene, after which it fell gradually to the present. There is a sea-level highstand of 1–2 m [above present] from 7–4 cal kyr B.P., likely due to hydro-isostatic effects. The rapid sea-level rise during the early Holocene is clearly a manifestation of polar ice sheet decay. The results were supported by the GIA model. The Holocene RSL change on the west coast of South Korea was closely linked to global temperature and ice sheet decay, especially during the early Holocene.”

and,*

_*Cooper et al., 2017  Northern Ireland, +2 to +3 m higher than present*_

_*“Whitepark Bay is located on the paraglacial north coast of Northern Ireland. … After deglaciation sea-level fell to a low of -30 m by ca. 13.5 ka cal yr BP (Cooper et al., 2002; Kelley et al., 2006) before rising to a mid-Holocene highstand of 2-3 m above present around 6 cal kay r BP (Carter, 1982; Orford et al., 2006).”

and,

Yoon et al., 2017  South Korea, +6 m higher than present*_

_*“Songaksan is the youngest eruptive centre on Jeju Island, Korea, and was produced by a phreatomagmatic eruption in a coastal setting c. 3.7 ka BP [3,700 years before present]. The 1 m thick basal portion of the tuff ring shows an unusually well-preserved transition of facies from intertidal to supratidal, from which palaeo-high-tide level and a total of 13 high-tide events were inferred. Another set of erosion surfaces and reworked deposits in the middle of the tuff ring, as high as 6 m above present mean sea level, is interpreted to be the product of wave reworking during a storm-surge event that lasted approximately three tidal cycles. … The reworked deposits alternate three or four times with the primary tuff beds of Units B and C and occur as high as 6 m above present mean sea level or 4 m above high-tide level (based on land-based Lidar terrain mapping of the outcrop surface).”

and,

Miklavič et al., 2017  Northern Philippine Sea, +3 m higher than present*_

_*“Holocene relative sea level history from phreatic overgrowths on speleothems (POS) on Minami Daito Island, Northern Philippine Sea… The results show that SL [sea level] reached its Holocene maximum between ca. 5.1 and 4.6 ka cal BP [4,600 to 5,100 years ago], after which it remained more or less stable till the present day, with a possible minor sea-level drawdown of ca. 30–35 cm…. The mid Holocene highstand is commonly assumed to have been ca. 3 m above the modern SL [sea level], although the observed heights range between +0.5 m and +4 m.”
*_
I have a lot more.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

duplicate


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Let's be clear Moron.
*I made mincemeat of you and your idiotic post.
One should NOT write a 30 year mortage on a Miami Waterfront prpoerty, and sea Level rise will NOT be "1.8" over that period. :^)*

Further, my numbers were good for NOT just Miami but in good extent the whole Southeast. Of course, and as MY article said, SL rise is not even planet-wise due to many factors on the spinning ball we live on.

YOU LOST CLOWN.

*I might add because of your position here..
You must have come across/Partisanly/DISINGENUOUSLY/DISHONESTLY Ignored all the real data such as I posted on the way to your BS reply
ie
https://www.google.com/search?q=mia...0l3j69i65j0.3259j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 *

Despicable.
`


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> One should N\OT write a 30 year mortage on a Miami Waterfront prpoerty and sea Level rise will NOT be "1.8" over that period.



REALLY? who's estimating? the 50 year forecast has an almost 2.5 times bound on the confidence bracket.

And YES -- most SLR graphs are now MERGED satellite and tide gauge data for SPECIFIC areas. And they DO take the satellite over-all MSL into account *so EVERY slope changed at coastal stations during the time period of your graph. *


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

I have visited Tacloban Leyte in the Philippines, a large city that is less than a foot above sea level, and right at the edge of the coastline.

I still remember that Air strip in the airport being less than a foot above sea level and right at the edge of the ocean too. The city has been SMASHED by tropical storms many times, sometimes catastrophic as it was in 1887, 1912 and 2012. Yet they just rebuild and go on, never thinking may be it is better to move a lot of it inland a couple miles and build a storm wall. Most of the cities business was right next to the coastline, thus getting economically smashed is a going to be a forgone conclusion.

Houston was founded in a MARSHY area in the 1830's yet complain that it gets flooded many times, and warmists stupidly attribute global warming to their flooding problem.

New Orleans was founded on unstable land below sea level, no surprise that it has been smashed by big storms, yet warmists cry about it.

The point is that Cities get founded in the wrong places, then ignore repeated smashing's from storms, then hypocritically cry about it.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> duplicate



What is funny about my post with a number of published science papers showing higher sea levels earlier in the Holocene?


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> What is funny about my post with a number of published science papers showing higher sea levels earlier in the Holocene?


It's anecdotal/local and omits/ignores ie, tectonic/subsidence forces. Duh.
What is clear is sea level is rising GLOBALLY Now, and at an increasing rate.
(And of course, the OP claim was for Miami and S-E, and it's relatively faster rate)

`


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



The papers?

Here are more you plan to ignore?

*Marwick et al., 2017* (*full paper*)  Thailand, *+4 to +5 m higher than present*

*“Sinsakul (1992) has summarised 56 radiocarbon dates of shell and peat from beach and tidal locations to estimate a Holocene sea level curve for peninsula Thailand that starts with a steady rise in sea level until about 6 k BP, reaching a height of +4 m amsl (above [present]mean sea level). Sea levels then regressed until 4.7 k BP, then rising again to 2.5 m amsl at about 4 k BP. From 3.7 k to 2.7 k BP there was a regressive phase, with transgression starting again at 2.7 k BP to a maximum of 2 m amsl at 2.5 k BP. Regression continued from that time until the present sea levels were reached at 1.5 k BP. … Tjia (1996) collected over 130 radiocarbon ages from geological deposits of shell in abrasion platforms, sea-level notches and oyster beds and identified a +5 m [above present] highstand at ca. 5 k BP in the Thai-Malay Peninsula. …  Sathiamurthy and Voris (2006) summarise the evidence described above as indicating that between 6 and 4.2 k BP, the sea level rose from 0 m to +5 m [above present] along the Sunda Shelf [+2.8 mm/yr], marking the regional mid-Holocene highstand. Following this highstand, the sea level fell gradually and reached the modern level at about 1 k BP.”

and,

Jiang et al., 2017  Southern China, +2.4 to +4.26 m higher than present*

*“[T]hree coastal sediments with 4 m, 3.7 m, and 2 m higher than present sea-level were deposited at 2.40 ± 0.05 ka, 2.92 ± 0.17 ka, and 4.26 ± 0.10 ka, respectively [2,400, 2,920, and 4,260 years before present], which indicate that the height of highstand relative sea-level are higher than both mean global sea-level eustacy and those records offshore southern China. … In conclusion, a beach ridge and two marine terraces sediments have been dated at eastern Hainan Island. They were well bleached and can be taken as good indicators of paleo-RSL [relative sea level] highstand records of late Holocene. Three highstand RSL [relative sea level] events occurred at 0.02-0.05 ka [200-500 years ago], 2.40-2.92 ka [2,400 to 2,920 years ago] and ~4.26 ka [4,260 years ago] with the sea-level heights of 0.5-1.5 m, 4 m, 3.7-4.0 m and 2 m [above present levels],respectively. The height of highstand RSLs are higher than both mean global sea-level euastacy and those of offshore southern China.”

and,

Khan et al., 2017  Caribbean, ~+1 m above present (rate: 1.09 meters per century)*

*“Only Suriname and Guyana [Caribbean] exhibited higher RSL[relative sea level] than present (82% probability), reaching a maximum height of ∼1 m [above present] at 5.2 ka [5,200 years ago]. … Because of meltwater input, the rates of RSL [relative sea level] change were highest during the early Holocene, with a maximum of 10.9 ± 0.6 m/ka [1.09 meters per century] in Suriname and Guyana and minimum of 7.4 ± 0.7 m/ka [0.74 meters per century] in south Florida from 12 to 8 ka [12,000 to 8,000 years ago].”

and,

Sander et al., 2016  Denmark, +2.2 m higher than present*

*“The data show a period of RSL [relative sea level] highstand at c. 2.2 m above present MSL [mean sea level] between c. 5.0 and 4.0 ka BP [5,000 to 4,000 years before present]. “

and,

Long et al., 2016  Scotland, < +1 m higher than present*

*“RSL [relative sea level] data from Loch Eriboll and the Wick River Valley show that RSL [relative sea level] was <1 m above present for several thousand years during the mid and late Holocene before it fell to present.”

and,

Lokier et al., 2015  Persian Gulf, > +1 m above present*

*“Mid-Holocene transgression of the Gulf surpassed today’s sea level by 7100–6890 cal yr BP [~7000 years ago], attaining a highstand of > 1 m above current sea level shortly after 5290–4570 cal yr BP before falling back to current levels by 1440–1170 cal yr BP.  These new ages refine previously reported timings for the mid- to late Holocene sea-level highstand published for other regions.”

and,

Stategger et al., 2013  South Vietnam, +1.4 m higher than present*

*“The rates of sea-level rise decreased sharply after the rapid early Holocene rise and stabilized at a rate of 4.5 mm/year between 8.0 and 6.9 ka. Southeast Vietnam beachrocks reveal that the mid-Holocene sea-level highstand slightly above +1.4 m was reached between 6.7 and 5.0 ka, with a peak value close to +1.5 m around 6.0 ka.”

and,

Carson, 2011 Guam, Western Pacific, +1.5 to +2 m higher than present*

*“The case study in Guam may be viewed as representative of a broader region of the Remote Oceanic islands in the western Pacific, where first human settlement occurred around 1500-1000 B.C. (Bellwood, 1997; Kirch, 2000, 2010; Spriggs, 2007), generally at sites that today are broad sandy beaches but once had been small offshore islets, sand berms or spits, narrow beach fringes, and strand-like swampy settings around the end of a mid-Holocene highstand of sea level about 1.5-2 m above the present level (Carson, 2008a, 2008b; Dickinson and Burley, 2007; Gosden and Webb, 1994; Kirch, 1997; Nunn, 2005, 2007; Wickler, 2001).”

and,

Wündsch et al., 2018  South Africa, +3 m higher than present

“Holocene sea level reconstructions suggest a reduction of the speed of the sea level rise during this time [~7900–6400 cal BP]. The sea level likely reached and exceeded the height of the PSL [present sea level] by as much as 3 m .”
*
Is that enough for you?

Now have covered many nations coastlines in my two paper filled postings.

I have a lot more.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Your new, and apparently Bury-em-with BS (*Probably PLAGIARIZED from some denier Blog like WUWT. *) reply, does NOT change my last post Porking your Link Dump. No, size does NOT count clown.

It's anecdotal/local and omits/ignores ie, tectonic/subsidence forces. Duh.
*What is clear is sea level is rising GLOBALLY Now, and at an increasing rate.
(And of course, the OP claim was for Miami and S-E, and it's relatively faster rate)*​
`


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

The following nations coastlines covered in the papers I posted:

South Korea
Northern Ireland
Northern Philippine Sea
Thailand
Southern China
Caribbean
Denmark
Scotland
Persian Gulf
South Vietnam
Guam
South Africa

There are many more, but I see that you are a typical brain dead warmist loon, who has made it clear you are determined ignore what the papers says.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



You are a truly stupid man, because I have a VISIBLE link for every single paper I posted, it is right there in front of you!

Here is the very first paper I posted, that you never read and will show that you are a close minded fool:

*Holocene relative sea-level changes inferred from multiple proxies on the west coast of South Korea*
*Abstract*
Understanding past relative sea-level (RSL) changes is crucial for predicting future coastal evolution, particularly within the context of accelerated melting of polar ice sheets due to global warming. RSL records are scarce in many regions along the Pacific coast. Here, we present a Holocene RSL curve for the west coast of South Korea based on detailed analyses of four sediment cores and the synthesis of existing sea-level index points without correction by tectonic, sediment compaction and other effects. *Our record shows that the local sea level rose rapidly during the early Holocene and then fell gradually toward the present position during the late Holocene. An apparent sea-level highstand of ca. 1–2 m occurred 7–4 cal kyr B.P.* A rapid sea-level rise of ~1.4 cm yr−1 during the early Holocene is a manifestation of polar ice sheet decay, while the apparent mid-Holocene sea-level highstand appears to be a signal of the hydro-isostasy of the far-field continental shelf. The result was confirmed by a glacial isostatic adjustment (GIA) model. Holocene RSL change on the west coast of South Korea was closely linked to global temperature and ice sheet decay, especially during the early Holocene. There is a close relationship between sea-level change in the study area and Laurentide Ice Sheet (LIS) decay."

_bolding mine_


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

*High Ground Is Becoming Hot Property as Sea Level Rises*
_Climate change may now be a part of the gentrification story in Miami real estate_
By Erika Bolstad, ClimateWire
May 1, 2017
*Scientific American*
High Ground Is Becoming Hot Property as Sea Level Rises
`


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

*Sea Level Rise Will Flood Hundreds of Cities in the Near Future*

*Many shore communities in the U.S. face inundation in the coming decades.*
*Sea Level Rise Will Flood Hundreds of Cities in the Near Future*
National Geographic - July 2017
`


----------



## SSDD (Apr 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> The following nations coastlines covered in the papers I posted:
> 
> South Korea
> Northern Ireland
> ...




See the quote in my sig regarding an unwillingness to debate facts because they have consensus?  That describes the mind set of most of these brain dead wack jobs...they couldn't think for themselves if their lives depended on it and they believe that anyone who can tack a couple of letters behind their signature is inherently smarter than they are so they believe that relieves them of the responsibility to actually think.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

This Abu fella fails to understand that these cities he is wailing over were founded in high risk places to start with, Miami is on a shallow state land with a long history of massive storms going over it.

We used to have Doggerland, Bering's land bridge and more earlier in the Holocene.

The sea increase has been slow and unsurprising since we have been warming up since the END of the LIA phase.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> *Sea Level Rise Will Flood Hundreds of Cities in the Near Future*
> 
> *Many shore communities in the U.S. face inundation in the coming decades.*
> *Sea Level Rise Will Flood Hundreds of Cities in the Near Future*
> ...



That passes for scientific evidence in your mind?  Do a search within your linked articles for buzzwords like might...may...could...possible...all the links you provided are chock full of weasel words...they are opinion pieces, not science based on hard un-cherrypicked evidence...Laughable.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 21, 2018)

We are all going to drown........We are all going to die...........Fire and Brimestone...........

blah  blah   blah


----------



## SSDD (Apr 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> This Abu fella fails to understand that these cities he is wailing over were founded in high risk places to start with, Miami is on a shallow state land with a long history of massive storms going over it.
> 
> We used to have Doggerland, Bering's land bridge and more earlier in the Holocene.
> 
> The sea increase has been slow and unsurprising since we have been warming up since the END of the LIA phase.



He also can't seem to grasp the difference between sinking land and rising seas either...all one need do is look at historic photographs going back to the 1800s of the shorelines  in those areas to see that there has been little, if any change.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:
			
		

> *Sea Level Rise Will Flood Hundreds of Cities in the Near Future*
> 
> *Many shore communities in the U.S. face inundation in the coming decades.
> Sea Level Rise Will Flood Hundreds of Cities in the Near Future*
> National Geographic - July 2017





SSDD said:


> That passes for scientific evidence in your mind?  *Do a search within your linked articles for buzzwords like might...may...could...possible...*all the links you provided are chock full of weasel words...they are opinion pieces, not science based on hard un-cherrypicked evidence...Laughable.


"Will" is NOT "Might," May," etc.

And many "*Already Are."*
Like, but not limited to, Miami!
WTF! LOFL
Oooops
`


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

SSDD said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > The following nations coastlines covered in the papers I posted:
> ...



The scary part is that many of them are completely unaware that they are actually lunatics, since they constantly ignore the published science and other credible data that provides a good picture on what is going on.

They don't know what the NULL Hypothesis is. Many hear it for the first time when I bring it up.

They don't realize that climate models to year 2100 fails the Falsification test. The Scientific Method doesn't work with Pseudoscience claims.

They don't realize that the AGW conjecture comes in two parts, the first part generally agreed on by both skeptical and warmist scientists, but the second part where most of the argument centers on will never happen because it is IMPOSSIBLE for it to happen, not as long as the water cycle continues and the Earth rotates.


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 21, 2018)

Let me get this straight...

Sands, that shift, erode, and piles back up with ocean currents are proof of globull warning sea level rise, yet the constant water levels that have not risen an inch at NY Harbor, Boston Harbor, Venice or anywhere else should be ignored?

You bed wetters do know that the North Pole is an ice sheet that actually displaces more water by volume? If it melted entirely the ocean levels would recede.

Wait....

I apologize. I used the term "know" in reference to libtards.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

SSDD said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > This Abu fella fails to understand that these cities he is wailing over were founded in high risk places to start with, Miami is on a shallow state land with a long history of massive storms going over it.
> ...



Yeah, he makes clear he doesn't read them since those papers I posted already addresses it, to come up with a number that is HIGHER than now.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

SSDD said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > The following nations coastlines covered in the papers I posted:
> ...



I get a crick in my hand, whipping up refutations to their silly stuff.

Consensus are often wrong, but he is too ignorant to know this.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> Sands, that shift, erode, and piles back up with ocean currents are proof of globull warning sea level rise,*yet the constant water levels that have not risen an inch at NY Harbor, Boston Harbor, Venice or anywhere else should be ignored?*
> ...


Too stupid to believe.
*This is just a Giant Premise error/LIE/Piece of Con-tard ignorance.
Where did you get the claim "sea level hasn't risen an inch at NY Harbor, Boston or Venice"... you ******* Moron? 
*
*XXXX - Mod Edit*

I mean, we're talking completely UNeducated (or someone used to getting away with Trump-like 'Big Lies') here.

*XXXX -- Mod Edit -- Need more topic. Less personal.. 
`*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



You are too stupid to notice that the published papers already accounts for tectonic/subsidence changes, like in the very first paper you ignored in post #31

*Abstract*
Understanding past relative sea-level (RSL) changes is crucial for predicting future coastal evolution, particularly within the context of accelerated melting of polar ice sheets due to global warming. RSL records are scarce in many regions along the Pacific coast. Here, we present a Holocene RSL curve for the west coast of South Korea based on detailed analyses of four sediment cores and the synthesis of existing sea-level index points without correction by tectonic, sediment compaction and other effects. Our record shows that the local sea level rose rapidly during the early Holocene and then fell gradually toward the present position during the late Holocene. An apparent sea-level highstand of ca. 1–2 m occurred 7–4 cal kyr B.P. A rapid sea-level rise of ~1.4 cm yr−1 during the early Holocene is a manifestation of polar ice sheet decay, while the apparent mid-Holocene sea-level highstand appears to be a signal of the hydro-isostasy of the far-field continental shelf. The result was confirmed by a glacial isostatic adjustment (GIA) model. Holocene RSL change on the west coast of South Korea was closely linked to global temperature and ice sheet decay, especially during the early Holocene. There is a close relationship between sea-level change in the study area and Laurentide Ice Sheet (LIS) decay."

Stop being a stupid man!


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


*You said you don't like word like"may", "Might", etc.
Yet Your paper is "Inferred" form the coast of [seismic] South Korea.*
WTF!
*
And there is No necessary relevance to Current warming of a Holocene Anomaly.
Current warming has a known Cause in Evidnce.*

All those wasted/DEFLECTION posts akhmed!
`


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me get this straight...
> ...



No it is YOU who is TOO lazy to read the PUBLISHED science papers that covers the topic of the thread, which is about changeable sea level effects on cities.

It is hilarious that this clod actually thinks citing science research is plagiarizing/copying when the a link is provided for EACH paper, which often includes just the Abstract (a common practice), sometime quoting a section of the paper. It is well within fair use copyright laws fella.

You keep presenting evidence that you are a fool.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



From the very first paper I have quoted TWICE now, here is the third time, to show that you didn't read it well:

"Our record shows that the local sea level rose rapidly during the early Holocene and *then fell gradually toward the present position* during the late Holocene."

_bolding mine
_
By now it is clear you are anti science because you keep fighting it with your stupid evasions and accusations against me.

You are now into trolling land.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> [
> 
> No it is YOU who is TOO lazy to read the PUBLISHED science papers that covers the topic of the thread, which is about changeable sea level effects on cities.
> 
> ...


You never had a Point you Moron.

Your Dishonest attempt was based on the Idea that If Holocene was as warm or warmer that now, that current warming wouldn't be AGW.
Right?
Of course, that would not have affected my OP, and we know that premise is Wrong my inadequatcy complex/Dishonest clown friend.
NOAA

*Mid-Holocene Warm Period – About 6,000 Years Ago*
*Mid-Holocene Warm Period – About 6,000 Years Ago | National Centers for Environmental Information (NCEI) formerly known as National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)*

....In summary, the mid-Holocene, roughly 6,000 years ago, was generally warmer than today during summer in the Northern Hemisphere. In some locations, this could be true for winter as well.
*Moreover, we clearly know the cause of this Natural warming (aa: orbital changes), and we know without doubt that this proven "Astronomical" climate forcing mechanism CANNOT be responsible for the warming over the last 100 years.*​*

There goes ALL of your posts.
It's Sunset for Tommy.
Blow Me!
Bye!*


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

The first working links summary:

"In summary, the mid-Holocene, roughly 6,000 years ago,* was generally warmer than today during summer in the Northern Hemisphere. In some locations, this could be true for winter as well*. Moreover, we clearly know the cause of this natural warming, and we know without doubt that this proven "astronomical" climate forcing mechanism cannot be responsible for the warming over the last 100 years."

_bolding mine

There you go making a fool of yourself .... again. 



_


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

Again:
Your Dishonest attempt was based on the Idea that If Holocene was as warm or warmer that now, that current warming wouldn't be AGW.
Right?
Of course, that would not have affected my OP, and we know that premise is Wrong my inadequatcy complex/Dishonest clown friend.
NOAA

*Mid-Holocene Warm Period – About 6,000 Years Ago*
*Mid-Holocene Warm Period – About 6,000 Years Ago | National Centers for Environmental Information (NCEI) formerly known as National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)*

....In summary, the mid-Holocene, roughly 6,000 years ago, was generally warmer than today during summer in the Northern Hemisphere. In some locations, this could be true for winter as well.
*Moreover, we clearly know the cause of this Natural warming (aa: orbital changes), and we know without doubt that this proven "Astronomical" climate forcing mechanism CANNOT be responsible for the warming over the last 100 years.*​*
*
There goes ALL of your posts/fake volume.
All those Cut-and-Pastes, Link dumping etc. All for naught.
Blow Me!

And that takes out virtually all the other 'natural' Clowns as well.
A 100% rebuttal.

Keep Digging Junior.
*
EDIT:
Note Pete4769 immediately below did not answer my rebuttal of his post on the last page.
The No-Brain FRAUD is just low-fiving/Licking SunsetTommy's lost cause instead.*

*(while SunsetTommy tries to figure out another stupid last-word post to save his wittle ego)
Gameover.*


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> No it is YOU who is TOO lazy to read the PUBLISHED science papers that covers the topic of the thread, which is about changeable sea level effects on cities.
> 
> It is hilarious that this clod actually thinks citing science research is plagiarizing/copying when the a link is provided for EACH paper, which often includes just the Abstract (a common practice), sometime quoting a section of the paper. It is well within fair use copyright laws fella.
> 
> You keep presenting evidence that you are a fool.



Just a quick point on this.

Bed wetters like the OP do not and cannot "think".




> "Thinking";  the action of using one's mind to produce thoughts



Bed wetters lack a functioning frontal lobe. While it has yet to be determined if some of them suffer from a birth defect, or if their frontal lobes withered away and died from a lack of use, it is clear we are dealing with "people" that are basically brain dead drones. They seem to function normally in that some of them are employed and perform menial labor in exchange for financial sustainment, they resent doing so and have been programmed to call it exploitation.

These are not cognizant people like you and I that are capable of learning or solving problems.

I just don't want you to get too caught up in trying to reason with them, or spend an unnecessary amount of time attempting to change their opinion with facts or logic. 


.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 21, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > No it is YOU who is TOO lazy to read the PUBLISHED science papers that covers the topic of the thread, which is about changeable sea level effects on cities.
> ...



I do it to expose their shallow arguments with published science papers, then watch them ignore those published papers to defend the Media article or go to a warmist blog for half baked arguments to quote from.

I have been in climate science stuff since the 1970's, therefore it has become easy for me to spot the B.S. they spew out every day. I want to help others who visit here or lurk here, to think rationally and read the published science papers, the arguments about how poor the AGW conjecture really is using the IPCC's own words against them.

There have been several well DEMONSTRATED modeling failures already, which is enough for the honest scientists to drop the AGW crap and go on into something else.


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> *
> EDIT:
> Note Pete4769 immediately below did not answer my rebuttal of his post on the last page.
> The No-Brain FRAUD is just low-fiving/Licking SunsetTommy's lost cause instead.*
> ...



That's because I'm ignoring you. I might happen to run across something you post from time to time and take the opportunity to ridicule you, but I'm not going to waste time trying to educate a goldfish.

I've diagnosed your problem in another post explaining why.

The globull warning hoax has been thoroughly debunked in numerous threads and I'm not here to continue beating that dead horse. I'm here to mock and ridicule mindless parasites like you for my own amusement. 


.


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> I do it to expose their shallow arguments with published science papers, then watch them ignore those published papers to defend the Media article or go to a warmist blog for half baked arguments to quote from.
> 
> I have been in climate science stuff since the 1970's, therefore it has become easy for me to spot the B.S. they spew out every day. I want to help others who visit here or lurk here, to think rationally and read the published science papers, the arguments about how poor the AGW conjecture really is using the IPCC's own words against them.
> 
> There have several well DEMONSTRATED modeling failures already, which is enough for the honest scientists to drop the AGW crap and go on into something else.



I applaud your efforts.

When I was in my late teens I was an obnoxious environmental activist. I called anyone who disagreed a "nazi" (even though I was a socialist who condemned "jewish banksters" myself).

Once I took the time to research the subjects on my own I determined that I had been programmed. Some people do wake up, some refuse to. Leftists are genuinely and deliberately ignorant. My transformation happened shortly after the globull warning hoax was in full swing. Before that it was the ozone hole, and acid rain wiping out all of humanity. This was also before the internet was available, at least for me. I had to go to this place called a "Library", find these old artifacts called "books" and read them. 

It is good that you're willing to spend the time and post logic, facts, and reasonable skepticism so that people who do have functioning frontal lobes can make their own conclusions. However if after several pages of links and counter-arguments you don't need to keep beating a dead horse to "deader".  No matter what, the bed wetter will continue to strut around like a pigeon shitting all over the place and declare victory simply because it didn't have the ability to process the information.


.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> *I have stopped replying him too, he has been Reported for a Serious Accusation he made against me.*


Really?
What "serious accusation"?
Alas, I already documented it.
Somehow vanished, at least temporarily. But you saw it and had no reply/defense.
*
Where did your posts #21, #28, come/get copied from?
Would it be here? (or the like) Or did you read and excerpt the same studies identically and in sequence!?!
2m Higher Holocene Sea Levels
Where's the LINK?

Copied for future reposting if necessary.*
`


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 21, 2018)

abu afak said:


> *Sea Level Rise Will Flood Hundreds of Cities in the Near Future*
> 
> *Many shore communities in the U.S. face inundation in the coming decades.*
> *Sea Level Rise Will Flood Hundreds of Cities in the Near Future*
> ...



Almost every assertion in that article and the LINKED articles is debateable and indeed IS being debated. The wild frenzy about "Antarctica Melting" is NOT due to surface temps. It''s due to fractures in ice shelves due to glacial motion. In FACT --  the Sea Surf Temp at Pine Island Glacier (ground zero for the panic) looks like this. 







And the satellite surface air avg for Antarctica over the entire PERIOD of satellite measurement looks like this. 





*IN FACT -- the better explanation for calving of those shelves is that Pine Island and the REST of the west peninsula glaciers are positioned RIGHT ON TOP of active volcanic fractures*. A fact that has gotten CLEARER in past 15 years or so.. 

But every paper you read about PIG will ADMIT that the studies of the FOOTING for this glacier are uncertain and IT SEEMS that the geology underlying the footing has been PRONE to slippage for quite some time. 

All panic -- little "consensus"....


----------



## deanrd (Apr 21, 2018)

It's  all lies. 

Sea levels don't change.   Ask the Republicans.  They know.


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 21, 2018)

deanrd said:


> It's  all lies.
> 
> Sea levels don't change.   Ask the Republicans.  They know.



Look at Venice. 

Then EVERYONE knows. 

Imbecile.

The earthworms along the cap metro rail await their nitrogen you piece of shit.


.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 21, 2018)

*A couple mods have been in here trimming on the personal exchanges. Stick to topic. Lay off the personal. It's actually a good discussion. Don't ruin it. .*


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 22, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> *A couple mods have been in here trimming on the personal exchanges. Stick to topic. Lay off the personal. It's actually a good discussion. Don't ruin it. .*


----------



## westwall (Apr 22, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...









You are wrong.  No one knows what causes the ice ages, nor do we understand the causes of the climate cycle.  All we do know is the planet cycles from warm/wet to cold/dry to warm/dry to cold/wet.  This is well documented.  All you have to back your silly religion are computer derived fiction.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 22, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Almost every assertion in that article and the LINKED articles is debateable and indeed IS being debated. The wild frenzy about "Antarctica Melting" is NOT due to surface temps. It''s due to fractures in ice shelves due to glacial motion. In FACT --  the Sea Surf Temp at Pine Island Glacier (ground zero for the panic) looks like this.
> .... ...
> *IN FACT -- the better explanation for calving of those shelves is that Pine Island and the REST of the west peninsula glaciers are positioned RIGHT ON TOP of active volcanic fractures*. A fact that has gotten CLEARER in past 15 years or so..
> 
> ...


What Consensus?
Almost everyone says PIG is melting because of Air and especially Sea Temps.
(not cherry picking, just pg 1 Goog of Pine Island Melt)
ie.
ncbi/nlm/nih
Mechanisms driving variability in the Ocean Forcing of Pine Island Glacier
Mechanisms driving variability in the ocean forcing of Pine Island Glacier

NOAA.gov
Sensitivity of pine island glacier to observed Ocean Forcing
https://www.gfdl.noaa.gov/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Bushuk_GRL2016.pdf

and for Catastrophic possibilities that woiuld raise SL almost immediately at any timed:
Meteorologist warns collapse of two Antarctic glaciers could flood every coastal city on Earth
_"Two of Antarctica’s glaciers are holding our civilization hostage, meteorologist Eric Holthaus wrote in a piece for Grist. *Pine Island and Thwaites are among the continent’s biggest and fastest-melting glaciers – and they could unleash 11 feet of sea level rise if they collapse. That’s enough to flood every coastal city on our planet."..."*_​
And with the Arctic melting/retreating, Greenland Ice melting/retreating, N America Glaciers melting, Andean Glaciers Melting, Himalayan Glaciers melting.....
WHY would it be a be a "Better explanation" than Antarctica following the Planetary trend and responding to rising air and Sea temps?

Why? So you can cherry pick a few inconclusive/random graphs for the Denier fan club.
That's why.
`


----------



## abu afak (Apr 22, 2018)

westwall said:


> ...
> 
> You are wrong. * No one knows what causes the ice ages, nor do we understand the causes of the climate cycle.*  All we do know is the planet cycles from warm/wet to cold/dry to warm/dry to cold/wet.  This is well documented.  All you have to back your silly religion are computer derived fiction.


I posted the known Cause for the Mid Holocene Warming from NOAA on the last page and the one previous.
And there are Many known causes of Ice Ages, etc. (Cyclic, Catastrophic, Astronomic, Geologic, etc)

Now back to your "English as a third language" class.
ooof.
`


----------



## westwall (Apr 22, 2018)

abu afak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...







No, yet again, you are wrong.  There is no known cause.  There are theories only.  Learn about the subject before you spew your nonsense.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 22, 2018)

westwall said:


> *
> No, yet again, you are wrong.  There is No known Cause.  *There are theories only.  Learn about the subject before you spew your nonsense.


You're a "no" Troll and have no business on this board.
That you have a position here is even more of a DISGRACE.
"No" is not an answer you clown.
As I said in my last, and you did NOT even touch, you "No" Troll:
*
Ice age - Wikipedia*

*6 Causes of ice ages*

*

6.1 Changes in Earth's atmosphere
6.1.1 Human-induced changes


6.2 Position of the continents

6.3 Fluctuations in ocean currents

6.4 Uplift of the Tibetan plateau and surrounding mountain areas above the snowline

6.5 Variations in Earth's orbit (Milankovitch cycles)

6.6 Variations in the Sun's energy output

6.7 Volcanism
*
You're a 70 IQ Disgrace to this board and a Troll.
SPLATTTTTT.
`


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 22, 2018)

C'mon now ....nobody has cared about the Miami sea level rise for over 10 years. There are about 4 billion photoshopped pictures of Miami 200 feet below the ocean with a 2015 sign!! Nobody takes this seriously except some internet Nutters.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 22, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Almost everyone says PIG is melting because of Air and especially Sea Temps.



Almost everyone is NOT a consensus. There's a LOT of science about the poles that doesn't MAKE the hysteria media circuit BECAUSE it doesn't "bleed" enough.  I showed you air and sst temps from around the PIG. 

There ARE MANY other factors that don't get the light of day. But they are EQUALLY valid science and explanations. Nat Geo has an agenda.. SCIENCE does not..


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 22, 2018)

deanrd said:


> It's  all lies.
> 
> Sea levels don't change.   Ask the Republicans.  They know.



What are all lies?

No one here says there is no sea level change occurring, what is disputed is the often claimed acceleration of sea level rise.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 22, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> *C'mon now ....nobody has cared about the Miami sea level rise for over 10 years. *
> There are about 4 billion photoshopped pictures of Miami 200 feet below the ocean with a 2015 sign!! Nobody takes this seriously except some internet Nutters.


What a piece of pure IDIOCY
My #16 to FCT:

https://gizmodo.com/why-are-sea-levels-in-miami-rising-so-much-faster-than-1797733450

Sea levels in South Florida have gone up *about a Foot since the 1930s, but around 2011, the slow upward creep of the ocean seemed to kick into high gear, with tidal gauges recording much faster rates of sea level rise* and residents noting a stark uptick in so-called “nuisance” floods.
A* new study confirms that this was not Floridians’ imaginations: From 2011 to at least 2015, the rate of sea level rise across the Southeastern US shot up by a factor of Six, from 3-4 millimeters a year to 20,* and a combination of oceanic and atmospheric processes seem to be responsible
[.....]
*“The Miami area started getting almost an inch of sea level [rise] a year,” *Hal Wanless, a coastal geologist at the University of Miami, told Gizmodo. “People noticed that.”
`​


----------



## abu afak (Apr 22, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> *C'mon now ....nobody has cared about the Miami sea level rise for over 10 years.*
> There are about 4 billion photoshopped pictures of Miami 200 feet below the ocean with a 2015 sign!! Nobody takes this seriously except some internet Nutters.


What a piece of pure IDIOCY
My #16 to FlaCalTenn

https://gizmodo.com/why-are-sea-levels-in-miami-rising-so-much-faster-than-1797733450

Sea levels in South Florida have gone up *about a Foot since the 1930s, but around 2011, the slow upward creep of the ocean seemed to kick into high gear, with tidal gauges recording much faster rates of sea level rise* and residents noting a stark uptick in so-called “nuisance” floods.
A* new study confirms that this was not Floridians’ imaginations: From 2011 to at least 2015, the rate of sea level rise across the Southeastern US shot up by a factor of Six, from 3-4 millimeters a year to 20,* and a combination of oceanic and atmospheric processes seem to be responsible
[.....]
*“The Miami area started getting almost an inch of sea level [rise] a year,” *Hal Wanless, a coastal geologist at the University of Miami, told Gizmodo. “People noticed that.”
`​


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 22, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Mechanisms driving variability in the Ocean Forcing of Pine Island Glacier
> Mechanisms driving variability in the ocean forcing of Pine Island Glacier



What I just told you about the WAIS (west Ant. Ice Shelf) is buried right in this abstract.  

_Pine Island Glacier (PIG) terminates in a rapidly melting ice shelf, and ocean circulation and temperature are implicated in the retreat and growing contribution to sea level rise of PIG and nearby glaciers. However, the variability of the ocean forcing of PIG has been poorly constrained due to a lack of multi-year observations. Here we show, using a unique record close to the Pine Island Ice Shelf (PIIS), that there is considerable oceanic variability at seasonal and interannual timescales, including a pronounced cold period from October 2011 to May 2013. This variability can be largely explained by two processes: cumulative ocean surface heat fluxes and sea ice formation close to PIIS; and interannual reversals in ocean currents and associated heat transport within Pine Island Bay, driven by a combination of local and remote forcing. Local atmospheric forcing therefore plays an important role in driving oceanic variability close to PIIS.

The ice shelves of the Amundsen Sea buttress a large portion of the West Antarctic ice sheet, protecting it from collapse1,2. The deep ocean temperatures close to the Amundsen Sea continental shelf are some of the warmest around Antarctica and have warmed by approximately 0.2 °C per decade since the early 1990s (refs 3, 4), although data on the Amundsen Sea continental shelf itself are sparse and no significant trend is evident5
_
If you look back at my post -- I just TOLD you what those mysterious "local forcings" are.. The glaciers in the WAIS are sitting on MASSIVE volcanic rifts that get LARGER everytime someone studies them. 

So you NEED NOT warm the air or water to speed glacier movement or cause footing instability. Because SUBTERREAN temps can do that as well. 

The air temp graph from SATELLITE is reliable. Composite studies from the very reporting ground stations and buoys are not. There has been no OVERALL warming trend of Antarctica since the satellite studies began in 1979..


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 22, 2018)

If you like, I've plotted both the RSS and UAH Southern Ocean temps from the same period and they are flat as well.. 

GLad to share them..


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 22, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It's  all lies.
> ...



But i don't think that Deany knows that *about 1/3 of the observed Sea Level Rise in the past 80 years or so is simply from THERMAL EXPANSION of the water.* No additional amounts of melting ice required.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 22, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> If you like, I've plotted both the RSS and UAH Southern Ocean temps from the same period and they are flat as well..
> 
> GLad to share them..


No, you're glad to BS/Link dump/add volume.
*I refuted you, so you just RE-posted your silly links which DO NOT make a "better explanation" of Antaractic melting than the Sea-Land Temps that are melting everything else.*
Shall I repost my links in full too?

Really, what goofiness.
You just reiterate the long version of your illogical premise.
bye II
`
*
BTW your sig size is RIDICULOUS.
Longer than, and Obscuring your posts.
a 2 line post buried in a 15?-line/height sig... with JPG and 2 quote boxes no less.
[consistent with your post content] It shows lack of common sense.*
`


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 22, 2018)

abu afak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > If you like, I've plotted both the RSS and UAH Southern Ocean temps from the same period and they are flat as well..
> ...



Silly Links?      I just re-used one of YOURS !!!      If you're referring to the Sat data --- good LUCK refuting the most comprehensive and complete tool science has to measure WHOLE earth temperatures.

These Local Forcings are FAR more important than the air/sea temps for the region since they also include the "remote forcing" ,  OCEAN CONVEYOR currents that serve the entire planet. Have you ever STUDIED them?

They STABILIZE the entire planet using Ant. as a huge heat sink. Warm waters FLOOD to Ant an Cold waters flow FROM Ant. So when your link says "remote forcings" they are referencing these conveyors that can CHANGE LOCATION and volume..


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 22, 2018)

abu afak said:


> This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
> For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?
> ...


Let me inform my son-in-law and his parents, whose house's are now worth more than ever.
WSJ!  Give me a break!
Next thing you know, they'll report that what's for Wall Street is good for Main Stree.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 22, 2018)

Flacaltenn,

Ohhh now I understand who you are debating with, was puzzled thinking that you were arguing with nobody, now I know why.....

I had put that man on IGNORE yesterday, to stay away from him ravings.

Silly me!


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 22, 2018)

abu afak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Almost everyone is NOT a consensus. There's a LOT of science about the poles that doesn't MAKE the hysteria media circuit BECAUSE it doesn't "bleed" enough.  I showed you air and sst temps from around the PIG.
> ...



I just MADE mince-meat of your argument by explaining YOUR OWN LINK to you.. And you can't engage on that. Abstracts are ADS for the authors. It's CLICK BAIT to get peers to look at their work. They highlight the popular trends and thinking and BURY the controversial. And also Abstracts are to PLACATE SPONSORS. The entity that PAID for your work expects you to advance their agenda. 

I've read HUNDREDS of full papers on GW. And like the WashPo and the The National Enquirer -- the headline and the TEASER doesn't match the actual work..


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 22, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Most people have no idea on the *enormous amount of energy needed *to melt that massive ice pack where over 90% of it is always below freezing year around. They think warm waters or warm air that is barely above freezing can melt it all down, which is absurd.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 22, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



Yeah it is. On my gas bill, there's this construct called "degree days". Which I'm guessing only 2% of customers understand. But it's the product of the TEMPERATURE and DAYS. (they fiddle with it a bit to make the numbers smaller) .  But that's the principle predictor of your gas use for heating because it's the ENERGY accumulation over that period. 

So --- you can melt approx. the SAME amount of ice with a 0.01DegC anomaly over 100 days as you can with a 1DegC anomaly over one day. 

Also the "warmers" do kinda know. The worse science propaganda on the web for science -- I call them SkepShitScience because I don't want to advertise for them --- has a fucking ATOM BOMB COUNTER on each page to strike FEAR into the lemming migration about the energy number for GW temperature anomaly...  You can make a construct for energy that PANICS almost any tiny rodent.


----------



## westwall (Apr 22, 2018)

abu afak said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *C'mon now ....nobody has cared about the Miami sea level rise for over 10 years. *
> ...








No, what they noticed was the sand that used to replenish the beaches was no longer being renewed by the streams and rivers which have all been dammed.  It is a WELL KNOWN problem.  In fact there is real good movie that was produced decades ago.

Here is the movie and it talks about the REAL causes, not some fanciful made up silliness.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 22, 2018)

westwall said:


> No, what they noticed was the sand that used to replenish the beaches was no longer being renewed by the streams and rivers which have all been dammed.  It is a WELL KNOWN problem.  In fact there is real good movie that was produced decades ago.
> 
> Here is the movie and it talks about the REAL causes, not some fanciful made up silliness.


WTF is that? Sand?
In my last to you *I cited Wikipedia for 6+ Causes of Ice Ages, YOU said didn't have any known causes.

You're a Blithering boob and embarrassment to even USMB.
`*


----------



## abu afak (Apr 24, 2018)

Reason for Alarm?
BTW, if Greenland alone lost it's Ice, and Nowhere else, Sea Level would rise about 23 feet.
And Greenland will lose it's ice.

*The Siege of Miami*
*As temperatures climb, so, too, will sea levels.*
By Elizabeth Kolbert
Miami is Flooding | The New Yorker

[.....]
As the ice age ended and the planet warmed, the world’s coastlines assumed their present configuration. There’s a good deal of evidence—much of it now submerged—that this process did not take place slowly and steadily but, rather, in fits and starts. 
Beginning around 12,500 B.C., during an event known as *meltwater pulse 1A, sea levels rose by roughly Fifty feet in three or four centuries, a rate of more than a foot per decade.* Meltwater pulse 1A, along with pulses 1B, 1C, and 1D, was, most probably, the result of ice-sheet collapse. One after another, the enormous glaciers disintegrated and dumped their contents into the oceans. It’s been speculated—though the evidence is sketchy—that a sudden flooding of the Black Sea toward the end of meltwater pulse 1C, around seventy-five hundred years ago, inspired the deluge story in Genesis.

As temperatures climb again, so, too, will sea levels. One reason for this is that water, as it heats up, expands. The process of thermal expansion follows well-known physical laws, and its impact is relatively easy to calculate. It is more difficult to predict how the earth’s remaining ice sheets will behave, and this difficulty accounts for the wide range in projections.

Low-end forecasts, like the I.P.C.C.’s, assume that the contribution from the ice sheets will remain relatively stable through the end of the century. High-end projections, like noaa’s, assume that ice-melt will accelerate as the earth warms (as, under any remotely plausible scenario, the planet will continue to do at least through the end of this century, and probably beyond). Recent observations, meanwhile, tend to support the most worrisome scenarios.

The latest data from the Arctic, gathered by a pair of exquisitely sensitive satellites, show that in the past decade Greenland has been losing more ice each year. In August, nasa announced that, to supplement the satellites, it was launching a new monitoring program called—provocatively—Oceans Melting Greenland, or O.M.G. In November, researchers reported that, owing to the loss of an ice shelf off northeastern Greenland, a new “floodgate” on the ice sheet had opened. All told, Greenland’s ice holds enough water to raise global sea levels by twenty feet.​[.....]


----------



## westwall (Apr 24, 2018)

abu afak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, what they noticed was the sand that used to replenish the beaches was no longer being renewed by the streams and rivers which have all been dammed.  It is a WELL KNOWN problem.  In fact there is real good movie that was produced decades ago.
> ...







The loss of sand is the reason for Miami's woes.  It is WELL KNOWN.  Has been KNOWN for decades, you blithering boob.  Come back when you have a factual point, and not the one that resides under your hat!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 25, 2018)

abu afak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


I see your using the IQ of 1 and Wiki to get your talking points.. I wish you had an IQ of 70. You really should read actual science on the matter before showing your ignorance..  The only thing that went splat here is you.. You really should listen to Westwall, you might learn something..


----------



## Crick (Apr 25, 2018)

westwall said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Bullshit.  A loss of sand would not put seawater in the streets.  The loss of sand on the beaches due to ocean front construction blocking the normal movement of sand and the failed attempt to rectify the problem with groins has certainly been known about for decades, but we both know it has nothing to do with rising sea level.  If you want to claim sand loss is the known cause, let's see your "decades" of sources.

You  and Billy Boy criticizing anyone for spouting unestablished crap is hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 25, 2018)

Crick said:


> You  and Billy Boy criticizing anyone for spouting unestablished crap is hypocrisy at its finest.



So sayeth the hypocrite of hypocrites...


----------



## Crick (Apr 25, 2018)

And no reply to my comments re sand.


----------



## westwall (Apr 25, 2018)

Crick said:


> And no reply to my comments re sand.






Uhhh, 'cause I was asleep, nimrod.  And yes, remove the sand and the ocean is allowed to penetrate farther inland.  It truly amazes me how ignorant of every aspect of science you truly are.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 25, 2018)

abu afak said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *C'mon now ....nobody has cared about the Miami sea level rise for over 10 years.*
> ...



Yeah but s0n......nobody cares about this. Nobody gives a crap about a few millimeter rise in the sea level. Debate about this is nothing more than an exercise in group navel contemplation.

Show me where anywhere outside the little science club is caring? Besides the internet science ocds, people could not possibly be any less interested in this. And the reason is obvious..... because people know we can't do dick about it.

But knock yourself out I guess.....

Little bit of advice s0n.... go check any major poll from Pew, Rasmussen or Gallup.... that's only on voter concerns. Check what concern is consistently at the very bottom of the list....


----------



## Crick (Apr 25, 2018)

westwall said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > And no reply to my comments re sand.
> ...




The submerged streets aren't built of sand.  They were built above the 100 year high tide line.  You are such a fucking idiot.


----------



## westwall (Apr 25, 2018)

Crick said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...








I would suggest you actually look up how oceans inundate the coastline, but you are clearly too stupid to understand the basic concepts.


----------



## Crick (Apr 25, 2018)

I guess I could break out my textbooks from college: geological oceanography, meteorological oceanography, coastal systems, wave mechanics.  But, I really don't think arguing with someone who thinks the streets of Miami are flooding from a shortage of beach sand requires that much horsepower.  I don't think it requires a fucking thing.  Your position is patently ridiculous and insupportable.  I'm no shrink, but your rejection of rising sea levels looks damn near schizophrenic to me.

Wasn't it you who told us the Marshall Islands were sinking in to the sea?  How many times do you think you can play that schtick?


----------



## westwall (Apr 25, 2018)

Crick said:


> I guess I could break out my textbooks from college: geological oceanography, meteorological oceanography, coastal systems, wave mechanics.  But, I really don't think arguing with someone who thinks the streets of Miami are flooding from a shortage of beach sand requires that much horsepower.  I don't think it requires a fucking thing.  Your position is patently ridiculous and insupportable.  I'm no shrink, but your rejection of rising sea levels looks damn near schizophrenic to me.
> 
> Wasn't it you who told us the Marshall Islands were sinking in to the sea?  How many times do you think you can play that schtick?







No it was me who said that if the Maldives are supposedly going underwater soon, isn't it funny how they just spent hundreds of millions of dollars on nice bright, shiny and new international airports.  Kind of stupid to put that much money into something that according to idiots, like you, will be under water long before those construction loans are ever paid off.  Or maybe, the whole meme about rapid sea level rise is actually a lie.  



"The US$400 million runway project was awarded to China’s Beijing Urban Construction Group as part of ambitious plans to upgrade the country’s main international airport. The Chinese construction giant will also build a fuel farm with a storage capacity of 45 million litres and a cargo complex with the capacity to handle 120,000 tonnes.

Reclamation work to expand the airport island by some 62 hectares was subcontracted to the Dubai-based Gulf Cobla.

The Maldivian government secured a US$373 million concessionary loan from the Chinese EXIM Bank in December 2015 for the runway project. Loan agreements worth US$200 million have also been signed with the Saudi Fund for Development, the Kuwait Fund and the OPEC Fund to finance the airport expansion.

A contract was signed with the Saudi Binladin Group in May 2015 to build a new passenger terminal for an undisclosed amount.

Both the opposition and international financial institutions have warned that the Maldives is facing a high risk of debt distress due to Chinese lending for an unprecedented infrastructure scale-up, which also includes the US$200 million China-Maldives Friendship Bridge to connect the capital to the Hulhulé airport island."

New runway construction begins at Maldives international airport | Maldives Independent


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 25, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> ...



Water vapor.....it's killing us!!!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 26, 2018)

Zander said:


> Truly amazing that coastlines and sea levels never changed in all of recorded history until now, thanks to "Global warming".


Gee, I wonder if scientists who discovered that.... Thought of that?

Do you think?


----------



## abu afak (Apr 26, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Yeah but s0n......nobody cares about this. Nobody gives a crap about a few millimeter rise in the sea level. Debate about this is nothing more than an exercise in group navel contemplation.
> 
> Show me where anywhere outside the little science club is caring? Besides the internet science ocds, people could not possibly be any less interested in this. And the reason is obvious..... because people know we can't do dick about it.
> 
> ...


Your posts are funny as well, as Full of Crap.
You alternate between "noboby cares" and making the vast majhority of your posts in the section.

In case you missed it, Sea level is rising 6x faster in the Southeast and Miami, and EVERYONE has noticed.
Every major SE Coastal City, including smaller one as I live in, Cares... and is doing things about it.

`


----------



## westwall (Apr 26, 2018)

abu afak said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but s0n......nobody cares about this. Nobody gives a crap about a few millimeter rise in the sea level. Debate about this is nothing more than an exercise in group navel contemplation.
> ...








Hmm.  How can sea level rise faster around that small area?  What is the mechanism for that incredibly localized "rise".


----------



## abu afak (Apr 26, 2018)

westwall said:


> *
> Hmm.  How can sea level rise faster around that small area?  What is the mechanism for that incredibly localized "rise".*


*My post #16 in THIS String you Clown: It's the SE USA, not just Miami.*

""https://gizmodo.com/why-are-sea-levels-in-miami-rising-so-much-faster-than-1797733450

Sea levels in South Florida have gone up *about a Foot since the 1930s, but around 2011, the slow upward creep of the ocean seemed to kick into high gear, with tidal gauges recording much faster rates of sea level rise* and residents noting a stark uptick in so-called “nuisance” floods.

A* new study confirms that this was not Floridians’ imaginations: From 2011 to at least 2015, the rate of sea level rise across the Southeastern US shot up by a factor of Six, from 3-4 millimeters a year to 20,* and a combination of oceanic and atmospheric processes seem to be responsible.
[.....]
*“The Miami area started getting almost an inch of sea level [rise] a year,” *Hal Wanless, a coastal geologist at the University of Miami, told Gizmodo. “People noticed that.”"​

Gravity is not even, and we live on a spinning ball.

You are beneath debate, and haven't read (or Comprehended) the string.
PLEASE do not respond or I will be forced to Continue Embarrassing you.
`


----------



## westwall (Apr 26, 2018)

abu afak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...









Ummmm, SOUTH FLORIDA is pretty localized dude.  Why is it that all of these alarms are only coming from computer modeled "studies"?  There are no studies that actually use unaltered raw data.  They all run them through a computer homologation computer programs, that ALL alter the data to read what they want them to.  To date, when photographs are compared of shorelines 100 years ago to the present day there is no visible change.  This is true all over the world.  

The ONLY place where sea level rise is registered is in computer models.  And, as anyone who understand science will tell you, computer models are not factual.  They are fiction derived, and biased by, the people who program them.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 26, 2018)

westwall said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Er.. OK..
I'll embarass you again.
Listen You ******* *****.
*
My post said the "SOUTHEASTERN USA," Not just Miami and NOT just "South Florida".*

What can one say to someone as ******* ****** as you?
Who Can't read, and continually MISQUOTES, or has zero reading comprehension.

I'm going to take this up with an admin.
You are Not a viable or coherent participant here.
Bye.
`


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 26, 2018)

sparky said:


> *Nibblin' on sponge cake,
> watchin' the sun bake;
> All those deniers addicted to oil
> Sucking the CO ,  and Big oil BS
> ...



That is simply horrible! Blasphemy!



abu afak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Absolutely if I can sell it in 30.. If it can't stand 1.8" of supposed "global warming" SLRise,* you're gonna be DEAD MEAT...
> ...



Miami could get a 25-foot tidal wave any year out of the century.



abu afak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 26, 2018)

westwall said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Hurricanes? Storms? If you look at old tidal data -- all those effects are apparently there.  THe web is in the middle of a PURGE of all tidal gauge data and NOAA/others are decomissioning the stations as fast as they can. This is from SOREL for Miami Beach. Looks like bi-monthly data. 






I'm betting ALL those peaks are hurricanes, TStorms. BTW --- NOAA site now restricts downloading tide gauge data to only 30 day periods..  Call your representative.


----------



## westwall (Apr 26, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...







Yup.  The amount of data restriction, and outright refusal to share it (which is a direct violation of the Scientific Method) certainly raises my hackles.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 26, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at old tidal data -
> ...



Can't.. They are purging the historical records from the net. I'd have to go to Vandy and use my access to find it there. But SOON --- Universities will ONLY have what's on the net. 

The NEW records MERGE T-gauge with satellite WITHOUT resolving the question of disagreements. 

MAYBE you can go back on the InternetTimeMachine and work to find the 150 yr records that they are wiping out. I had to go to a French org to get the one above.


----------



## Crick (Apr 27, 2018)

FCT, how about you show us some proof that historical records of this sort have been intentionally destroyed - that there is no way to access them, perhaps by driving to the institution and asking to go through their old stacks. Just because you can't find it on the net doesn't mean it no longer exists or that there is any intent to hide or destroy data.

At work, another fellow and I are scanning old paper reports into PDF files.  Each of us has to review the scan to make certain no pages were missed and the whole thing is legible before storing it on three different computers.  The goal of all this is to empty a four drawer safe to free up some floor space in our vault.  I am certain similar reasons explain why you had to go to a French WEBSITE to find old data.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 27, 2018)

abu afak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



"3 or 4 millimeters"

LOL

Let's face it... some people in this world just tend to the hysterical. We see it all the time.... the mental cases.

The people who hear the weather forecast for a 6 inch snow storm and they are in the grocery store loading up three baskets with a month supply of food. It's just the thinking fuck-up there's nothing you can do about it.

Fortunately for the rest of us most people are far too busy to be sitting home worried about 3 or 4 mm of sea level rise. It's not on their radar and never will be. This makes the modern progressives heads explode.... they just tend to the hysterical on stoopid shit. What can you do? But in the bigger picture their sentiments are irrelevant.... our law makers couldn't give a shit about the 3 or 4 mm.

It's this simple..... people may pay attention to climate change if and only if we see a 70° spell in Alaska in mid-January for 3 weeks.... with video of bikini-clad babes water skiing on a lake.

Until then on the 3 or 4 mm.......


----------



## abu afak (Apr 27, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> *"3 or 4 millimeters" LOL*
> Let's face it... some people in this world just tend to the hysterical. We see it all the time.... the mental cases.
> ....


Half your Idiotic posts in the section say nobody caress.
But most of your posts are made on USMB are in the Env/Climate section, so YOU Care.

So stop TROLLING with is Idiotic fib, as YOU care.
*You are also Misrepresented in FACTS of the story that the SE USA Is getting 20mm a year/"Near an inch", and EVERYONE Cares.
Every Major East Coast City has Plans in place for dealing with the rise.
So you are Full of ****.*




			
				skookerasbil said:
			
		

> *It's this simple..... people may pay attention to climate change if and only if we see a 70° spell in Alaska in mid-January for 3 weeks.... with video of bikini-clad babes water skiing on a lake.*


*You asked for it.. you got it.
another 100% Rebuttal of a denier CLOWN.
How about 80° in Alaska.. or 90°?

It's Beach Time ... In Alaska, Where Heat Wave Breaks Records
June 19, 2013
It's Beach Time ... In Alaska, Where Heat Wave Breaks Records





In this photo taken on Monday, people swim and sunbathe at Goose Lake in Anchorage, Alaska.
*
Taking advantage of an intense heat wave that broke long-standing records yesterday, residents of Anchorage, Alaska, headed to the beach at Goose Lake.

As the _Anchorage Daily News_ reports, the National Weather Service recorded a high temperature of 81° in the city, beating the previous record of 80° set in June of 1926.

The AP reports that in other spots, it got in even hotter:

_*"All-time highs were recorded elsewhere, including 96° on Monday 80 miles to the north in the small community of Talkeetna, purported to be the inspiration for the town in the TV series, Northern Exposure*_ and the last stop for climbers heading to Mount McKinley, North America's tallest mountain. One unofficial reading taken at a lodge near Talkeetna even measured 98°, which would tie the highest undisputed temperature recorded in Alaska.
[.....]
​


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 27, 2018)

Zander said:


> Truly amazing that coastlines and sea levels never changed in all of recorded history until now, thanks to "Global warming".


Just an FYI, coastlines are CONSTANTLY changing.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 29, 2018)

miami flooding - Google Search


*Miami is racing against time to keep up with sea-level rise*
www.businessinsider.com/miami-floods-sea-level-rise-solutions-2018-4
Apr 12, 2018 - Miami and Miami Beach already struggle with serious flooding related to sea-level rise — even when there is no rain. The ground under the cities of South Florida is largely porous limestone, which means water will eventually rise up through it. ... That means the rest of the US ...
You visited this page on 4/21/18.

*Study shows groundwater flooding could happen more in Miami-Dade ...*
www.miamiherald.com/news/local/environment/article190900529.html
Dec 21, 2017 - South Florida’s looming sea-rise dilemma: Save drinking water or worsen flooding? ... In low-lying inland areas, floodwater quickly fills up South Florida’s Biscayne aquifer, the freshwater drinking supply just under the ground’s surface. ... But, thanks to sea level rise, that ...

*High tide flooding could be daily by 2070, NOAA says | Miami Herald*
www.miamiherald.com/news/local/environment/article207511429.html
Mar 30, 2018 - Before 2010, Virginia Key's tidal gauge showed high tide floods maybe twice a year. By 2070, climate models show it could flood every single day or every other day, according to a new report from NOAA.

*Miami King Tides Flooding City "Like a Hurricane" Again Today ...*
www.miaminewtimes.com/.../miami-king-tides-flooding-city-like-a-hurricane-again-t...
Oct 5, 2017 - Thanks to sea-level rise, Florida's unique topography, and poor city planning, areas ofMiami-Dade County look like a hurricane hit them today. But there's not even a tropical storm in town. Instead, mere weeks after a real hurricane did damage major parts of South Florida, the Miami area is massively ...
*
Miami, New York, and San Francisco could flood every day by 2100 ...*
Miami, New York, and San Francisco could flood daily by 2100...
Mar 8, 2018 - Flooding from ever-higher high tides may become a weekly reality for parts of the coastal US by the middle of this century, and a daily occurrence for major coastline cities by 2100, according to a report published this week by the US National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration. And that's under a relatively conservative sea-level rise scenario. The report looked only at heightening high tides, and didn’t take into account less predictable, more abrupt events, like a potential ice sheetcollapse at one of the poles. ...​`
`


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2018)

abu afak said:


> miami flooding - Google Search
> 
> 
> *Miami is racing against time to keep up with sea-level rise*
> ...






OK, lets take them in order shall we?

1.  This issue is caused by loss of beach sand.  The sand prevents the salt water from intruding into the fresh water ground system.  Once again, a well known problem.


"The second problem facing South Florida is a vexing geological one. “Our underlying geology is like Swiss cheese,” said Obeysekera.

The solid ground under South Florida — Miami, Miami Beach, the Keys, and much of the rest of the peninsula — is mostly limestone made of compressed ancient reefs that are full of tiny holes. That means salty water is rising up through the ground itself, not just in the waters surrounding Florida."

2.  All we need to know is in the first sentence....

*"Modeling of groundwater levels"*

In other words...it ain't real.

3.  Yet another model derived "study" and they use that magic word "could".  Used by charlatans all over the world for centuries.  Could does not mean will, no matter how             hard you try to imply it does.  

4.  An opinion piece.  So what.  

5.  Yet another model derived study falling back on that magic "could" yet again.  In the scientific arena could means "almost certainly won't"....except in the fevered imaginations of the anti scientific religious nutjobs who push AGW.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> OK, lets take them in order shall we?
> 
> 1.  This issue is caused by loss of beach sand.  The sand prevents the salt water from intruding into the fresh water ground system.  Once again, a well known problem.
> 
> ...


You're a Numb nuts who should be in an institution.

Let me remind you that this is BOTH Coasts, and for the third or FOURTH Time, this is *All of the USA Southeast in particular who has 6x the average rate of Sea Level Rise. (just under an inch a Year.)*

Now please give the other patients a chance at the machine.
`


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 29, 2018)

abu afak said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > *"3 or 4 millimeters" LOL*
> ...



Well that heat spell in Alaska sure moved people to action on climate change!!

Only progressives.....after 20 years of trying btw....think internet message board gloating will change the landscape on people caring about the science 20 years and a billion posts in here and nothing has changed.... the prolific losing continues.

So maybe you're right.... probably take a winter time triple-digit heat wave in Alaska to get people to pay attention to the issue of climate change.


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2018)

abu afak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OK, lets take them in order shall we?
> ...










No, there are only models that make that claim.  Tide gauges are at best neutral.  Please learn the difference between opinion, much of which is uninformed, at least on your part, and actual science.


----------



## Crick (Apr 30, 2018)

Show us some neutral tide gauge data.


----------



## abu afak (Apr 30, 2018)

As my linkS said, S Florida, indeed All of the Southeast, is facing a 20mm a Year rise in Sea level: 6x the planetary average.. which is itself accelerating.

*South Florida’s Real Estate Reckoning Could Be Closer Than You Think *
By Christopher Flavelle
December 29, 2017
Ross Hancock sold his four-bedroom house in Coral Gables, a city of pastel luxury at the edge of Miami, because he was worried that sea-level rise would eventually hurt his property’s value. He and his wife, Darlene, downsized to a small condo on Biscayne Bay, perched atop one of the highest coral ridges in the area. There, he presumed, they would be safer. - Then Hurricane Irma hit.
The September storm pushed water onshore with such force that it penetrated the seams of Hancock’s building, defeating stormproof windows and damaging a third of the units. It knocked out the elevators, ruined the generator, and flooded the parking lot. Months later the park next door remains strewn with mangled yachts hurled from from the ocean.

In a working paper posted this month on Social Science Research Network, an online repository of academic research, professors from the University of Colorado... and Penn State University found that homes exposed to sea-level rise sell at a 7% discount compared with equivalent but unexposed properties.

_“This Discount has grown over time,” _the authors wrote, _“and is driven by sophisticated buyers and communities worried about global warming.”_ Properties along both coasts of Florida are at risk of sea-level rise, mapping in the paper shows.

Marla Martin, a spokeswoman for Florida Realtors, which represents the state’s real estate agents, wasn’t available to comment.[......]​`


----------



## westwall (Apr 30, 2018)

abu afak said:


> As my linkS said, S Florida, indeed All of the Southeast, is facing a 20mm a Year rise in Sea level: 6x the planetary average.. which is itself accelerating.
> 
> *South Florida’s Real Estate Reckoning Could Be Closer Than You Think *
> By Christopher Flavelle
> ...








There's that magic word "could" yet again.  When will you folks learn that "could" actually means "almost certainly won't."


----------



## jc456 (May 1, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sorry, there’s no such thing as ‘sea-level rise’ – ask any rightwing nitwit.
> 
> The water’s just getting wetter.


well it ain't gettin any higher that is for sure.  cause if it were, you could post evidence of it.


----------



## abu afak (May 2, 2018)

westwall said:


> There's that magic word "could" yet again.  When will you folks learn that "could" actually means "almost certainly won't."


Hey Moron/.
This thread is about,and dopcumebnting NOW.
ACTUAL Rising Seal Level, Flooding and coastal house prices, NOW.
That's not "could" clown boy.
`


----------



## Crick (May 3, 2018)

westwall said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > As my linkS said, S Florida, indeed All of the Southeast, is facing a 20mm a Year rise in Sea level: 6x the planetary average.. which is itself accelerating.
> ...



The word "could" appears nowhere in the quoted text.


----------



## westwall (May 3, 2018)

Crick said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...









Yeah, it's only in the title...duhh!

*South Florida’s Real Estate Reckoning Could Be Closer Than You Think *


----------



## Crick (May 3, 2018)

Ah... so you think mainstream science should do a better job of nailing down whether or not South Florida will experience a "Real Estate Reckoning"?


----------



## westwall (May 3, 2018)

Crick said:


> Ah... so you think mainstream science should do a better job of nailing down whether or not South Florida will experience a "Real Estate Reckoning"?









No, I think climate "science" needs to adhere to the Scientific Method and stop using media sound bites to foment policy.


----------



## Crick (May 4, 2018)

I rather doubt that headline was the product of mainstream science.  And being a scientist does not absolve anyone of the responsibilities of being a good citizen locally and globally.

It's quite obvious that you're desire is simply to stop mainstream science from constantly showing you to be a fool.


----------



## westwall (May 4, 2018)

Crick said:


> I rather doubt that headline was the product of mainstream science.  And being a scientist does not absolve anyone of the responsibilities of being a good citizen locally and globally.
> 
> It's quite obvious that you're desire is simply to stop mainstream science from constantly showing you to be a fool.







And you would be wrong, as usual.  Take a look at any climate change "study" and you find the magi words "suggest", "could", or "might".  They make no predictions other than the most vague.  In other words they have stolen a page out of the palm readers play book.  Charlatans are charlatans, no matter what sort of "product" they are pushing.


----------



## abu afak (May 4, 2018)

westwall said:


> ..
> 
> And you would be wrong, as usual.  Take a look at any climate change "study" and you find the magi words "suggest", "could", or "might".  They make no predictions other than the most vague.  In other words they have stolen a page out of the palm readers play book.  Charlatans are charlatans, no matter what sort of "product" they are pushing.


Again, you 70 IQ Jerkoff..
*This string is talking about ACTUAL Effects of Rising Sea Level in Miami, and what already happenED.*
"could" it go higher" YES
Will it go higher Yes.. too.
`


----------



## westwall (May 4, 2018)

abu afak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...








Poor, poor cupcake.  Yes, the sea level will certainly rise.  It has always gone up and down.  Always.  What is unsubstantiated from you people is how a supposed 5mm rise in sea level can cause a flood.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 4, 2018)

westwall said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Higher CO2 levels will make the ocean carbonated.
Then the waves will cause the bubbles to all come out at once,
like pouring warm soda into your glass can make it overflow.

The only thing that can save us is millions of solar powered straws.


----------



## abu afak (May 5, 2018)

Since the TROLL Todsterpatriot puts up NO Data, NO links, etc, and just Trolls with wisecracks...
I'll continue despite him.

*Miami is racing against time to keep up with sea-level rise*
By KEVIN LORIA | April 12, 2018
Miami is racing against time to keep up with sea-level rise 

Miami and Miami Beach already struggle with serious flooding related to sea-level rise — even when there is no rain.
The ground under the cities of South Florida is largely porous limestone, which means water will eventually rise up through it.
The cities are taking flood-control measures like installing pumps, raising roads, and restoring wetlands.
Coastal cities around the world face similar problems.
When the flooding is really bad, water doesn’t just fill the streets outside Manolo Pedraza’s house. It bubbles up through a shower drain.

Pedraza lives in Shorecrest, a northern Miami neighborhood that faces flooding so regularly it happens even when it hasn’t rained. All it takes to fill the streets to knee-high depth on those days is a full moon.
[.....]​


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 5, 2018)

Need a little help here.................someone pass the nails up.....

We are all going to die....


----------



## abu afak (May 5, 2018)

Today's Sun Sentinel

*Sea-level rise: the defining issue of the century | Editorial*
Sea-level rise: the defining issue of the century | Editorial



​
No graver threat faces the future of South Florida than the accelerating pace of sea-level rise. In the past century, the sea has risen 9 inches. In the past 23 years, it’s risen 3 inches. By 2060, it’s predicted to rise another 2 feet, with no sign of slowing down.

8 feet by 2100, according to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration.

It’s not just a matter of how much land we’re going to lose, though the barrier islands and low-lying communities will be largely uninhabitable once the ocean rises by 3 feet. It’s a matter of what can be saved. And elsewhere, how we’re going to manage the retreat.

You see the evidence several times a year in Miami Beach, the finger isles of Fort Lauderdale and along the Intracoastal Waterway in Delray Beach. During king tides on sunny days, seawater bubbles up through storm drains and over seawalls into lawns, streets and storefronts. That didn’t happen 20 years ago, but it’s going to happen more and more.
[......] 
more at link above


----------



## Crick (May 6, 2018)

westwall said:


> And you would be wrong, as usual.  Take a look at any climate change "study" and you find the magi words "suggest", "could", or "might".  They make no predictions other than the most vague.  In other words they have stolen a page out of the palm readers play book.  Charlatans are charlatans, no matter what sort of "product" they are pushing.



And, once more, Westwall demonstrates his complete ignorance of the scientific method.


----------



## westwall (May 6, 2018)

Crick said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > And you would be wrong, as usual.  Take a look at any climate change "study" and you find the magi words "suggest", "could", or "might".  They make no predictions other than the most vague.  In other words they have stolen a page out of the palm readers play book.  Charlatans are charlatans, no matter what sort of "product" they are pushing.
> ...









Where does the word "consensus" exist in the Scientific Method.  I'll wait...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 6, 2018)

westwall said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Between "hide the decline" and "Mike's Nature Trick".


----------



## abu afak (May 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> *Where does the word "consensus" exist in the Scientific Method.  I'll wait...*


(moromic emoticon that only Stupid deniers like to use deleted in quote)
Uh...
Scientific consensus - Wikipedia

*Scientific consensus*
is the collective judgment, position, and opinion of the community of scientists in a particular field of study. Consensus implies general agreement, though not necessarily unanimity.[1]

Consensus is normally achieved through communication at conferences, the publication process, replication (reproducible results by others), and peer review. These lead to a situation in which those within the discipline can often recognize such a consensus where it exists, but communicating to outsiders that consensus has been reached can be difficult, because the 'normal' debates through which science progresses may seem to outsiders as contestation.[2] On occasion, scientific institutes issue position statements intended to communicate a summary of the science from the "inside" to the "outside" of the scientific community. In cases where there is little controversy regarding the subject under study, establishing what the consensus is can be quite straightforward.
....​`


----------



## westwall (May 7, 2018)

abu afak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > *Where does the word "consensus" exist in the Scientific Method.  I'll wait...*
> ...









I repeat, where in the DESCRIPTION of the Scientific Method does the word "consensus" appear.


----------



## abu afak (May 7, 2018)

westwall said:


> ...*I repeat, where in the DESCRIPTION of the Scientific Method does the word "consensus" appear.*


You ******* MORON.
It doesn't have to me part of the 'scientific method' to be a Scientifically valid and Used term.
But it is the result of many scientists Using that method, and coming to same conclusion!

You are TOO STUPID For Words.
`


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2018)

abu afak said:


> This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
> For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?
> ...


*That is called High Tide in South Fla, and happens.  The other is it rained and low areas that builders build in are really low.*


----------



## westwall (May 7, 2018)

abu afak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ...*I repeat, where in the DESCRIPTION of the Scientific Method does the word "consensus" appear.*
> ...








your pal crick stated that i don't know anything about the Scientific Method yet he relies on this thing called a scientific consensus for his opinions.  So, I asked for him to show the class where the word "consensus" (a POLITICAL term, not a scientific one) appears in the definition of the Scientific Method, and as per usual he fled.  So then you come along and throw a temper tantrum but still you aren't able to show how consensus applies to the Scientific Method.  It appears that it is you people who don't know what the heck you are talking about.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> ...


*Like most people to were born in South Fla this is normal to the people who have live in the area.  Many moved out hat lived and or spent alot of time in the area.  To many people in a small area.  Broward County is about 80 percent covered by water.*


----------



## westwall (May 7, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...








No, it hasn't.  The loss of beach sand has gotten worse, so they have had to truck more in, but the sea level rise has been so minor that only in computer models does it show an effect.  Like I said, a 5mm rise is inconsequential.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 7, 2018)

abu afak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > *Where does the word "consensus" exist in the Scientific Method.  I'll wait...*
> ...



Consensus only works on ONE question at time. I count at least a dozen KEY CRITICAL questions to understand the scope and breadth of Climate Change. Which QUESTION do you believe has CONSENSUS? 

Also, there have BEEN NO "normal debates"  (as your quote).  This has been carefully CLOSED operation from the start. Folks with more than adequate credentials have been BLACKBALLED from publishing and incredible amounts of JUNK get approved. This was a run as a propaganda operation, not a science.


----------



## abu afak (May 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Consensus only works on ONE question at time. I count at least a dozen KEY CRITICAL questions to understand the scope and breadth of Climate Change. Which QUESTION do you believe has CONSENSUS?
> 
> Also, there have BEEN NO "normal debates"  (as your quote).  This has been carefully CLOSED operation from the start. Folks with more than adequate credentials have been BLACKBALLED from publishing and incredible amounts of JUNK get approved. This was a run as a propaganda operation, not a science.


There is BOTH a warming consensus AND and an AGW one.

You got Creamed on the Miltary/Obama and Warming as well.
Gameover #6278


----------



## flacaltenn (May 7, 2018)

abu afak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Consensus only works on ONE question at time. I count at least a dozen KEY CRITICAL questions to understand the scope and breadth of Climate Change. Which QUESTION do you believe has CONSENSUS?
> ...



Wow --- who made you the Head Referee?  What is the QUESTION your consensus is based on? If you can't quote it --- you're doing the worst imitation of "appealing to authority" without a helmet on....  No scientific consensus is lacking a specific interrogatory carefully worded.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 7, 2018)

abu afak  How about we both back off and discuss HOW MANY QUESTIONS on climate change need a consensus. I've dumped a few clues on what TYPES of questions ALL need "consensus" on.

There are 60 or 70 OTHER questions in the best survey of Climate Scientists from Bray and von Storch. They actually ASKED MANY questions of vetted Climate Scientists in 3 polls taken over about 12 years. It's the best "polling" of the community available because it was done BY climate scientists --- FOR Climate Scientists.

If you really want to understand consensus --- I'll see if the "free link" is still available to the polls and pass it to you.  NOTE THE TYPES OF QUESTIONS BEING ASKED !!!!


----------



## flacaltenn (May 7, 2018)

Sunsettommy  --- Have you reviewed these Bray and von Storch surveys?  These are key to understanding "the consensus" assertion..


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Sunsettommy  --- Have you reviewed these Bray and von Storch surveys?  These are key to understanding "the consensus" assertion..



I seen many consensus assertions over the years, that doesn't support reproducible science research and can derail progress in research when erroneous consensus creates a false trail into the wasteland.

It can take just ONE person to destroy a consensus, which actually happened too many times, recall the Stomach "Ulcer" problem that was for many decades erroneously diagnosed to stress or foods. A man who knew better had to infect himself to prove it was BACTERIA that caused those ulcers, he wiped them out with a simple anti-biotic.

I don't argue over consensus much anymore because the people who insist on pushing it are proven science illiterates and profoundly ignorant on what viable science research consist of.


----------



## Crick (May 8, 2018)

And people who insist that it means nothing seem to be hiding from themselves that everything we believe natural science KNOWS are simply the conclusions for which a consensus among scientists exists.


----------



## westwall (May 8, 2018)

Crick said:


> And people who insist that it means nothing seem to be hiding from themselves that everything we believe natural science KNOWS are simply the conclusions for which a consensus among scientists exists.







Which is a laughable assertion.  The natural sciences is about what can be OBSERVED.  It has no relationship to the consensus fantasy land that you pseudo scientists inhabit.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 9, 2018)

Crick said:


> And people who insist that it means nothing seem to be hiding from themselves that everything we believe natural science KNOWS are simply the conclusions for which a consensus among scientists exists.



Your Consensus is shown in the Bray and von Storch polls above. There is not ONE question that answers the question of what climate scientists think about Climate Change. In fact, there's DOZENS of questions that need to be asked. Anyone relying on this mythical consensus doesn't appreciate how many DIFFERENT questions need to be asked to GET to any kind of consensus on CC. 

To get back to the topic here --- Here is the NON consensus of climate scientists on the question of how reliably you can predict Sea Level Rise 50 years out. About 55% of them have a neutral or negative opinion on that ability.

STOP IT with this juvenile reliance on a SINGLE NUMBER for "a consensus" on a very BROAD scientific issue.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 9, 2018)

I know you have a basic problem reading graphs CrickHam so get someone to verify the ANSWER IS on 50 yr sea level rise predictions -- indeed only 45% have a POSITIVE view on the ability to do that...


----------



## Crick (May 9, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > And people who insist that it means nothing seem to be hiding from themselves that everything we believe natural science KNOWS are simply the conclusions for which a consensus among scientists exists.
> ...



I find it interesting that you close down threads that aren't discussing their OP's topic, then take up completely disparate topics on your own.

Do you recall how for over a year, the denier side of any discussion on the consensus evoked the now classic Doran and Zimmerman study whose results used the opinions of 76 of 79 degreed, publishing climate scientists?  Apparently that has been replaced by Storch and Bray.  As I think we both know, there have been dozens of studies, by dozens of different people. 





Verheggen et al, John Cook, James Powell, Lefsrud and Meyer, Farnsworth and Lichter, Anderegg, Prall, Harold and Schneider, Doran and Zimmerman, Harris Interactive, Naomi Oreskes and, of course Bray and von Storch.  And, of course, all found precisely what I and others have been stating here for years: there exists a very strong consensus among climate scientists that the world is getting warmer and that human CO2 emissions are the primary cause.

Telling me I should ignore this single number... you should be embarrassed.  How about addressing the idea that it is the consensuses among scientists which define what we hold to be its current understanding of the universe.  There are no proofs in the natural sciences.


----------



## Crick (May 10, 2018)

And responses?  Uh... no.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 10, 2018)

Consensus is a moonbat term. 

It has no part in the scientific method and has whatsoever to do with science. It's a Cult word used by lunatics who point to the top story on the Weather Channel as "proof" of their Diety, the CO2 molecule, in action. 

That there appear to be many of you is totally irrelevant. You're not scientists and the lab treats you like Dracula chugging garlic soda.


----------



## Meister (May 10, 2018)

abu afak said:


> This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
> For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?
> ...


When the banks stop lending money for mortgages on homes in Florida is when I will take notice on this stupid thread.


----------



## abu afak (May 10, 2018)

Meister said:


> [
> When the banks stop lending money for mortgages on homes in Florida is when I will take notice on this stupid thread.


You ******* Moron.
It's already affecting Real House Values, and what people will actually pay.
That's not voodoo.
It's regular and increasing Tidal Flooding of Roads and Living Rooms.

ie, another
*The risk of sea level rise is already chipping away at South Florida ...*
Florida Trend-Apr 30, 2018
*The risk of sea level rise is already chipping away at South Florida home values* ...
Read more at the South Florida Sun-Sentinel and the Miami Herald. ...
Redlining' — banks' refusal to make mortgage loans in certain areas ...​
Bye Clown.
`


----------



## abu afak (May 12, 2018)

*We all have to rise to combat the rising tides*
BY JOHN ENGLANDER
May 10, 2018 - Miami Herald
We all have to rise to combat the rising tides

As an expert on sea-level rise, I am very aware of the growing concern about increased flooding in South Florida. First, it’s important to establish some facts and dispel some myths:

▪ Sea level has been relatively stable for about 5,000 years, leading us to believe that the coastline would never change. But the geologic record shows that sea level moves up and down hundreds of feet depending on the planet’s temperature.

▪ We have entered a new era. The oceans have gotten so warm that ice will continue to melt, and the sea will rise for centuries. We have passed a tipping point.

▪ Melting icebergs and the polar icecap do _not _add to sea level as they are floating ice. Higher sea level will mostly come from melting ice sheets and glaciers on land, 98% of which are in Antarctica and Greenland.

▪ To slow sea-level rise, we must dramatically reduce emissions of greenhouse gases — particularly carbon dioxide — that trap heat in the atmosphere. Oceans absorb that heat. Warm water expands. It also melts a lot of the planet’s ice. We need to work vigorously to slow the warming.

▪ Rising sea level makes flooding from storms and rainfall worse. Also it worsens flooding from the extreme “king tides.”

*▪ The Southeast Florida Regional Climate Change Compact’s latest projections are that sea level in our region could rise 2 to 3 feet by 2060 and 5 to 7 feet by the end of the century.*

Although South Florida is often thought of as being particularly exposed, we are not alone. Tampa Bay, Jacksonville and the Panhandle are highly vulnerable, too. Looking farther, from Annapolis to San Francisco and from Boston to Bangladesh, flooding is breaking records. In fact, about 10,000 coastal communities are now exposed to increased flooding..
[.....]​`


----------



## Meister (May 12, 2018)

John Englander?????  The John Englander? Yeah, he has no skin in the game.


----------



## Crick (May 13, 2018)

This John Englander

Bio: John Englander - John Englander - Sea Level Rise Expert
John Englander is an oceanographer, consultant and leading expert on sea level rise. His broad marine science background coupled with explorations to Greenland and Antarctica allows him to see the big picture of sea level rise and its revolutionary impacts.

He brings the diverse points of view of an industry scientist, entrepreneur and CEO. For over thirty years, he has been a leader in the private and non-profit sectors, serving as CEO for The International SeaKeepers and The Cousteau Society. 

John is Founder and President of the International Sea Level Institute, a new non-profit organization focused on explaining the latest science about long-term rising sea level. The institute’s focus is on adaptation to higher ocean levels, but also addresses the connection with various efforts at “sustainability” to slow the warming that may slow the rate of ocean rise. ...

He is a Research Fellow at the Institute of Marine Sciences – UC Santa Cruz; a Fellow of the Institute of Marine Engineering, Science and Technology (IMarEST), a Fellow of the Explorers Club, and a member of several professional societies. Englander holds dual degrees in Geology and Economics.

Very distinctly has "some skin in the game"


----------



## Old Rocks (May 13, 2018)

There is already talk among the re-insureres about limiting insurance to those below 50' above sea level.


----------



## abu afak (May 29, 2018)

*Sea-Level Rise Might Soon Raise Insurance Costs. Here's What Local Leaders Want To Do About It*
By KATE STEIN _•_ MAY 23, 2018

If you thought sea-level rise was the greatest immediate threat to South Florida’s future, you may need to think again.

There’s growing concern that the perception of the sea-level rise threat by insurers, banks and investors might submerge South Florida before rising seas do.

"Once risk-based assessment takes hold, it sends a message to the world that this place is too risky," said Wayne Pathman, chair of the City of Miami's Sea-Level Rise Committee, at a meeting in José Martí Park in Little Havana on Monday night.

At an insurance industry conference in Miami last week, experts said the federal government may soon begin factoring sea-level rise risk into insurance in the National Flood Insurance Program -- perhaps in just two or three years. Pathman fears *if that happens, insurance prices could double,* costing homeowners and driving away foreign investment in South Florida's real estate.
[.....]​`


----------



## abu afak (Oct 2, 2018)

*Climate Change Is Forcing the Insurance Industry to Recalculate*
*Insurers are at the vanguard of a movement to put a value today on the unpredictable future of a Warming planet*
By Bradley Hope and Nicole Friedman
Produced by Jess Kuronen and Tyler Paige
Wall St Journal  Oct. 2, 2018
Climate Change Is Forcing the Insurance Industry to Recalculate

When a wildfire engulfed the Canadian oil-sands boomtown of Fort McMurraytwo years ago, it hit insurance company Aviva PLC out of nowhere.

The British firm had been active in Canada since 1835. Its actuaries long believed wildfire risk to homes in the area was almost nonexistent, it says. Yet flames on the town’s outskirts roared across an area larger than Delaware, forcing 100,000 people to evacuate and leaving insurers with $3 billion in damages to cover.

“That is not a type of loss we have experienced in that part of the world, ever,” says Maurice Tulloch, the Toronto-based chief executive of Aviva’s international insurance division. “The previous models wouldn’t have envisioned it.”

Aviva studied the incident and concluded the wildfire was an example of how the earth’s gradually warming temperature is changing the behavior of natural catastrophes. Aviva increased premiums in Canada as a result.
[......]
*The price of homes on the U.S.’s eastern seaboard battered by fiercer storms and higher seas is lagging behind those inland. 
The price of farmland is rising in North America’s once-frigid reaches, partly because of bets it will become more temperate. *Investors are turning fresh water into an asset, a wager in part that climate change will make it scarcer.

Insurers are at the forefront of calculating the impact. “We don’t discuss the question anymore of, ‘Is there climate change,’” says Torsten Jeworrek, chief executive for reinsurance at Munich Re, the world’s largest seller of reinsurance—insurance for insurers. “For us, it’s a question now for our own underwriting.”
[......]​


----------



## westwall (Oct 3, 2018)

abu afak said:


> *Climate Change Is Forcing the Insurance Industry to Recalculate*
> *Insurers are at the vanguard of a movement to put a value today on the unpredictable future of a Warming planet*
> By Bradley Hope and Nicole Friedman
> Produced by Jess Kuronen and Tyler Paige
> ...







"Forcing"?  Not really.  How better to capitalize on a bunch of hysterical silly people, pushing a fraud, then to figure out how to make even more money for something that won't happen.  It's the best insurance scam ever.  They get to charge morons, tons of money for something they know won't happen.

How can you beat that logic.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 3, 2018)

westwall said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > *Climate Change Is Forcing the Insurance Industry to Recalculate*
> ...


An adorable tinfoil hat theory,but it kind falls flat on it's face due to sea level rise being a fact, not a scam.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 3, 2018)

My son-in-law lives in Miami.
He is in Commercial Real Estate Acquisitions.
Miami is more expensive than ever and most houses are already Hurricane Sandy ready.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 3, 2018)

abu afak said:


> This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
> For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?
> ...


*I lived there and grew up in Broward in 50s and high water happened all the time.  It was not out of order that certain are would flood if it was high tide and a wind blowing off the Ocean.   They did after those years start to build in low areas that should have never been built in.  Those area are going to get wet and flood ever so often.  The are just has to many Yankee residences.  Two foot above sea level is not having much margin for error.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 3, 2018)

abu afak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Absolutely if I can sell it in 30.. If it can't stand 1.8" of supposed "global warming" SLRise,* you're gonna be DEAD MEAT...
> ...


*Just look at it this way.  The more Condo, parking lots, malls, Roads. The less water can drain into the soil.  We use to get 22 in of rain in a week without any flooding because it would drain into the ground.  I left before it got completely unlivable.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 3, 2018)

abu afak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Absolutely if I can sell it in 30.. If it can't stand 1.8" of supposed "global warming" SLRise,* you're gonna be DEAD MEAT...
> ...


*Just look at it this way.  The more Condo, parking lots, malls, Roads. The less water can drain into the soil.  We use to get 22 in of rain in a week without any flooding because it would drain into the ground.  I left before it got completely


bear513 said:





C_Clayton_Jones said:



			Sorry, there’s no such thing as ‘sea-level rise’ – ask any rightwing nitwit.

The water’s just getting wetter.
		
Click to expand...




If only the Seminole indians stopped driving cars 10,000 years ago we would be fine 





View attachment 189202

Click to expand...

You should have shown the map from 59999 years ago it was underwater.   
unlivable.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 3, 2018)

abu afak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Absolutely if I can sell it in 30.. If it can't stand 1.8" of supposed "global warming" SLRise,* you're gonna be DEAD MEAT...
> ...


*Just look at it this way.  The more Condo, parking lots, malls, Roads. The less water can drain into the soil.  We use to get 22 in of rain in a week without any flooding because it would drain into the ground.  I left before it got completely


bear513 said:





C_Clayton_Jones said:



			Sorry, there’s no such thing as ‘sea-level rise’ – ask any rightwing nitwit.

The water’s just getting wetter.
		
Click to expand...




If only the Seminole indians stopped driving cars 10,000 years ago we would be fine 





View attachment 189202

Click to expand...

You should have shown the map from 59999 years ago it was underwater.   


abu afak said:



			This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say "it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming".
Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?

Rising Sea Levels Reshape Miami’s Housing Market
Properties on the coast now trade at Discounts as flood waters and ‘king tides’ damp enthusiasm for oceanfront living
By Laura Kusisto and Arian Campo-Flores
Wall Street Journal - April 20, 2018
Rising Sea Levels Reshape Miami’s Housing Market

MIAMI—Concerns over rising sea levels and floods are beginning to reshape one of the country’s largest housing markets, with properties closer to sea level now trading at discounts to those at higher elevations.

Research published Friday in the journal of Environmental Research Letters shows that single-family homes in Miami-Dade County are rising in value more slowly near sea level than at higher elevations, as buyers weigh the possibilities of more-frequent minor flooding in the short term and the challenge of reselling...
[....]​
balance by subscription, but you get the picture.
`
		
Click to expand...

You do know the highest point in South Fla is in Palm Beach County.  It is the trash dump.
unlivable.*


----------



## abu afak (Oct 3, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> *You do know the highest point in South Fla is in Palm Beach County.  It is the trash dump.*
> *unlivable.*


No, I didn't know.
Name/location?
I think there are bigger ones in Broward (Mt Trashmore), and another I drive by heading South near Port St Lucie on the East side of i95.
`


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...









Really?  The maldives seem to disagree with you.  Seems that if the ocean levels were rising as was the claim, the claim that the maldives were among the most endangered of all the nations, then investing BILLIONS of more dollars would be pretty stupid.

*Maldives eyes more mega projects in 2018, proposes MVR7 bln*
*According to the State Budget 2018 submitted to the parliament by finance minister Ahmed Munawar on Wednesday, the MVR 7 billion budget for these projects comprise of MVR 3.7 billion from the public sector investment programme (PSIP), MVR 2.8 billion from loans, and MVR 4.3 billion from free aid and trust funds.

The government proposes 522 projects under PSIP in 2018, which includes 430 ongoing projects and 93 new ventures. The budget allocates MVR 5.4 billion for the ongoing projects and MVR 1.7 billion for the new ones.

The proposed budget states that PSIP’s main objective is to complete ongoing projects and to invest in economically sound projects.

Some mega projects under PSIP:

Runway development of Velana International Airport (MVR 1 billion)

New terminal development of Velana International Airport (MVR 539 million)
*
*Maldives eyes more mega projects in 2018, proposes MVR7 bln*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 4, 2018)

westwall said:


> Really? The maldives seem to disagree with you.


This argument was stupid and wrong the last time you posted it, and it's stupid and wrong now. Science doesn't care about your superstitions and neuroses, nor does it care where the Maldives build its airport.  Weak sauce, my denier friend. Weak sauce.


----------



## westwall (Oct 4, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Really? The maldives seem to disagree with you.
> ...








No, it is an accurate appraisal of how ridiculous the claims are.  Were the claims even remotely credible there is ZERO chance that people would invest money in the maldives.  ZERO.  

But, they are, so that means that your claim is not credible.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 4, 2018)

westwall said:


> No, it is an accurate appraisal of how ridiculous the claims are.


Of course, that is utterly absurd. One investment does not trump mountains of evidence. What a completely bizarre, self soothing thing for you to say. But, it's expected of a denier, since you have zero evidence, and nobody is producing any science to support your nonsense.

I invite you to read into the climate crisis being taken on by the government of Maldives. Do you understand why they need a new airport? Because their old one gets submerged further by high tide every year due to rising sea levels. I mean....duh. Come on dude, you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 5, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, it is an accurate appraisal of how ridiculous the claims are.
> ...



"Their old one gets submerged"....."Do you understand why they need a new airport?"
Only a libtard could be this retarded !! They are not building a "new airport" because "the old one gets submerged". They are upgrading the runway at "the old submerged airport" so that A380`s can land there.
*New runway construction begins at Maldives international airport*
*The 3,400-meter-long, 60-meter-wide runway will open the airport to the Airbus A380 jetliner, the world’s largest passenger airline,*


----------



## bodecea (Oct 5, 2018)

Move along...nothing to see here.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 5, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, it is an accurate appraisal of how ridiculous the claims are.
> ...




Liar and they are not just building one .


.Maldives to develop another five airports to boost tourism – Maldives Insider


.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 5, 2018)

polarbear said:


> They are not building a "new airport" because "the old one gets submerged". They are upgrading the runway at "the old submerged airport"


Of course, they are building a new runway with a special breakwater, instead of merely using the old one and refurbishing it, precisely because the old one gets submerged more every year by rising sea levels.


----------



## polarbear (Oct 5, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > They are not building a "new airport" because "the old one gets submerged". They are upgrading the runway at "the old submerged airport"
> ...


You are full of shit. It`s not getting submerged "by rising seal levels" and a "special break water" construction does just what the name implies. Breakwater structures don`t help if sea level rise is supposed to be the problem. 
Only an idiot like you would figure it`s some sort of dike to keep water out, *from an airport that is supposed to be accessible by ferry and speed boats.
Male Airport Ferry

FROM MALE CITY TO AIRPORT
Every 10 minutes from morning 06:00 AM to 02:30 AM

Every 30 minutes from morning 02:30 AM to 04:00 AM

Every 15 minutes from morning 04:00 AM to 06:00 AM

FROM AIRPORT TO MALE CITY
Every 10 minutes from morning 06:00 AM to 02:30 AM

Every 30 minutes from morning 02:30 AM to 04:00 AM

Every 15 minutes from morning 04:00 AM to 06:00 AM

On Fridays ferries operate every 10 minutes from morning 06:00 AM to 00:00 AM.
*

All they did was build a runway to accommodate the A 380 and that runway is at the same elevation and location as the old one. They are also upgrading 5 more airports


----------



## westwall (Oct 5, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, it is an accurate appraisal of how ridiculous the claims are.
> ...






No, what is absurd is your moronic self.  The new airports are being built all over the maldives to bring tourists in so they can make money off of them.  The old airports are still there, they are merely being EXTENDED you halfwit.  Big jets require long runways.  The A-380 couldn't land at any of the existing airports.  

How about you actually read about what is going on instead of self soothing yourself by repeating proven falsehoods.  Lying to yourself is no way to go through life dude.

Just sayin...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 5, 2018)

Work began Wednesday on laying the first asphalt layer for Velana International Airport’s new runway.

Briefing the press at the runway construction site, Adil Moosa, managing director of the state-owned Maldives Airports Company Ltd, said the 80mm AC25 asphalt concrete surface is expected to be completed within a month.

“We’ve been able to carry forward the runway project as planned. It will be completed with two further layers in this year’s last quarter,” he was quoted as saying by _Mihaaru_.

The 3,400-meter-long, 60-meter-wide runway will open the airport to the Airbus A380 jetliner, the world’s largest passenger airline, Adil previously said.


New runway construction begins at Maldives international airport

No mention of rising sea levels at all in the article.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 5, 2018)

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




I wonder where their getting the money from? Carbon credits paid by new Zealand???



New Zealand's carbon credits scheme a farce, says Morgan Foundation report


*New Zealand's carbon credits scheme a farce, says Morgan Foundation report *
18 Apr, 2016 11:04am
 4 minutes to read




The organisation's founder, Gareth Morgan, says New Zealand has done little to reduce global emissions. Photo / John Borren




By: Isaac Davison
Political reporter, NZ Herald
isaac.davison@nzherald.co.nz@isaac_davison

New Zealand is being accused of cheating to fulfil its international climate change obligations.

A new report by the Morgan Foundation, released today, says foreign carbon credits which New Zealand bought to reach its climate targets were fraudulent.

It says that New Zealand was the world's biggest buyer of Russian and Ukrainian credits which did not represent any reduction in greenhouse gas emissions.

That meant New Zealand, despite achieving its target on paper, had done little in reality to reduce global emissions.


----------



## westwall (Oct 6, 2018)

Notice how the feeble brained abu afakey lakey can only laugh at comments.  The moron is so stupid he can't even address a single point being made.  And they wonder why they are losing.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 6, 2018)

westwall said:


> Notice how the feeble brained abu afakey lakey can only laugh at comments.  The moron is so stupid he can't even address a single point being made.  And they wonder why they are losing.




It's like he is old rocks brother or something, all they can do is laugh at comments .


----------



## polarbear (Oct 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how the feeble brained abu afakey lakey can only laugh at comments.  The moron is so stupid he can't even address a single point being made.  And they wonder why they are losing.
> ...


That funny button is the equivalent of the "check engine" light when the dipstick no longer touches the oil.
No cause for concern, it`s not your car or your oil pan. It`s his brainpan vacuum indicator which he clicks when his mental faculties are failing him.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 6, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > *You do know the highest point in South Fla is in Palm Beach County.  It is the trash dump.*
> ...


*I know Broward had two incinerators back in the 1960s one West of Davie and one in Pompano I have no idea what they did with the Fly ash.  I guess they could have used it for landfill to build houses on. I moved back in the 80s to crowded.  Crime out of Control. *


----------



## abu afak (Oct 7, 2018)

Back ON TOPIC from the "Maldives".

*Florida’s coming King Tides may carry something different onshore — red tide*
BY ALEX HARRIS
October 05, 2018
Florida’s coming King Tides may carry something different onshore — red tide

Red tide — a toxic algae that leads to human health problems and marine animal deaths — has arrived in Miami-Dade, just in time for the annual King Tides.

Scientists say this year’s annual highest high tides (popularly known as King Tide) could push that poisoned water further onshore, potentially spreading the algae’s health impacts inland.

“I’m hoping its going to be dead by then, but you can’t count on it,” said Stephen Leatherman, a coastal environmental scientist at Florida International University. “I’m hoping for the best.”

The city of Miami warned residents to avoid contact with floodwaters during the King Tides, which start October 6th and end October 13th, with a peak the morning of October 9. King Tides occur every year from September to November; this week’s tides are predicted to be the highest of 2018.

Climate change is expected to make these floods more severe and more common. *Currently, tidal flooding drenches Miami-Dade cities like Miami and Miami Beach around six times a year. 
By 2030, the Union of Concerned Scientists predicts that number will jump to around 80 times a year, and more than 380 times a year by 2045.*

This year’s King Tide might be the first with red tide, which is caused by the the bacteria _Karenia brevis _and can cause respiratory issues in humans and kill fish. That could leave the floodwaters more dangerous than normal, said Dr. Aileen Marty, a professor at FIU’s medical school. People and pets should stay clear of the infected water."..."​`


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> ...


Thats why the smeat investor builds to allow the sea to come to him or her.


----------



## karpenter (Oct 7, 2018)

The Beaches In Florida Are All Gone


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 7, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Back ON TOPIC from the "Maldives".
> 
> Climate change is expected to make these floods more severe and more common.​`



Well my drama queen friend, let me tell you where the climate DOESN'T change.....

*The MOON* 

Life without drama would be so boring for you snowflakes huh?
Poor little triggered Proggy


----------



## abu afak (Jan 18, 2019)

`






`


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2019)

abu afak said:


> `
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really think 75/77 is a large enough sample to make that claim?


----------



## polarbear (Jan 18, 2019)

abu afak said:


> `
> 
> 
> 
> ...


97% of the earth`s scientists......First it was 97% of the papers the Cartoonist and fraud artist from Australia "surveyed"....that became 97 % of all "climatologists" and now its 97% of  "the earth`s scientists".
Wow 97% of them are trying to get cleaner air for America which leaves only 3% to research real technology and science. No wonder China has to steal intellectual property from the US because all their scientists are too busy cleaning up the air in the US while people in Beijing are gagging. Picking a poster like that says a lot about how little your IQ is.


----------



## Toro (Jan 18, 2019)

I own property just off the beach.

C'mon global warming!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 18, 2019)

Annnnnnnd here is your "Climate Change".........


----------



## fncceo (Jan 18, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> It's colder than normal in Chicago...it can't be global warming!



Tell me about it ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 19, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sorry, there’s no such thing as ‘sea-level rise’ – ask any rightwing nitwit.
> 
> The water’s just getting wetter.



Actually, you're close. Not that it's getting wetter tho..  The 2mm/yr SLRise is composed of about 55% THERMAL EXPANSION.. Meaning the rate is SO LOW that even a slightly warming sea will expand about 1/2 that much WITHOUT increases in actual water from melting ice....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 19, 2019)

karpenter said:


> The Beaches In Florida Are All Gone



Proof?


----------



## westwall (Jan 19, 2019)

abu afak said:


> `
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Your stupid meme is a lie, moron.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 19, 2019)

Hasn't Florida real estate always been a notoriously risky investment?

I mean the joke is:

"If you believe that, I've got some land in Florida I'd like to sell you."


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 19, 2019)

Know what St. Peterburg beach is made of? Pensacola beach. 

Mini wheelers line up and dump every year. Pensacola beach doesn't lose anything.

Pensacola beach is my 2nd favorite. I may not say my 1st, but my friend's son and me know..

Best beach in the world, probably.

Sugar sand n Sea Oats..and dunes.

Fuck that crushed shell or big fist-sized rocks stuff.

You can't surf, but hey. 

Miami=crushed shell beach, just like Cocoa. Actually not as much sand as Cocoa.


----------



## karpenter (Jan 19, 2019)

Looks Like Clearwater Beach
If So, I Was There Just Last Week


			
				Marion Morrison said:
			
		

>


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 19, 2019)

Miami beach 1960





Miami beach 2014





I am really worried now, I might drown while sunbathing......


----------



## mamooth (Jan 20, 2019)

Tides. Poor Tommy doesn't understand the concept of them. Specifically, why random images of shorelines are pointless, unless the tidal state is exactly the same.

As threads go, this one was a particularly dumb denier echo chamber. All the data contradicts them, so they have to retreat into these little cliques where they try to create their own reality.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 20, 2019)

karpenter said:


> Looks Like Clearwater Beach
> If So, I Was There Just Last Week
> 
> 
> ...




It's Pensacola, where the beach sand is much wider than Clearwater. Clearwater is a natural beach though, unlike St. Pete.

I could go there tomorrow and..

No, way too cold for that.

This is Clearwater:


----------



## Crick (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks a bit greenish to me.  This is clear water


----------



## westwall (Jan 22, 2019)

mamooth said:


> Tides. Poor Tommy doesn't understand the concept of them. Specifically, why random images of shorelines are pointless, unless the tidal state is exactly the same.
> 
> As threads go, this one was a particularly dumb denier echo chamber. All the data contradicts them, so they have to retreat into these little cliques where they try to create their own reality.









No, what's funny is you don't even know that ALL of Miami's beach sand is trucked in EVERY year, and has been for DECADES!  The amount of ignorance on display by you is amazing to behold.


----------



## westwall (Jan 22, 2019)

Crick said:


> Looks a bit greenish to me.  This is clear water







It's also taken over pure white sand, and is shallow.  Duh.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 22, 2019)

westwall said:


> No, what's funny is you don't even know that ALL of Miami's beach sand is trucked in EVERY year, and has been for DECADES!



Being I'm not a conspiracy cult retard, I know it has nothing to do with the issues being discussed here. You are a such conspiracy cult retard, hence you breathlessly rushed in here to announce what you thought was a brilliant insight, much like a two-year-old rushing in to proudly announce he made doodoo.

The grownups are talking. Please take it elsewhere.


----------



## westwall (Jan 22, 2019)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, what's funny is you don't even know that ALL of Miami's beach sand is trucked in EVERY year, and has been for DECADES!
> ...








You're no grownup, you're a progressive, anti science loon.  The facts are well known that Miami has no natural beach sand anymore.  Thanks to all of the streams and rivers being dammed up the silt that would normally replenish the beaches is long gone.  Thus any picture of the beaches is basically worthless.  However, if you dare to look at the road in the two images you can see that it is STILL there, and not threatened in any way.

Once again the adults school you and your inane bullshit.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 22, 2019)

westwall said:


> You're no grownup, you're a progressive, anti science loon.  The facts are well known that Miami has no natural beach sand anymore.
> 
> Thanks to all of the streams and rivers being dammed up the silt that would normally replenish the beaches is long gone.  Thus any picture of the beaches is basically worthless.



Then why are you babbling about sand? You've just agreed with me, that it's not relevant to discussions using beach pictures to document sea level change. Next time, just say "Yes Mamooth, you're absolutely right again" and save everyone some time.



> However, if you dare to look at the road in the two images you can see that it is STILL there, and not threatened in any way.



And now you're being stupid about how tidal state makes any such pictures worthless, and you're being stupid by assuming road elevation remained constant over 50+ years.


----------



## westwall (Jan 24, 2019)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > You're no grownup, you're a progressive, anti science loon.  The facts are well known that Miami has no natural beach sand anymore.
> ...







Because all you blather on about are meaningless, unprovable claims.  I did mention the road though...or did you miss that?  Did you also notice how the road seems to be fine 50 years after the fact?  Or did that escape you as well, like most every other bit of factual evidence.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 24, 2019)

westwall said:


> Because all you blather on about are meaningless, unprovable claims.  I did mention the road though...or did you miss that?  Did you also notice how the road seems to be fine 50 years after the fact?  Or did that escape you as well, like most every other bit of factual evidence.



I even tried to use small words, and it didn't help.

You just told us they've been dumping sand and raising the beach elevation. A non-stupid person would also assume that, in the past 50+ years, the road has been reworked several times and had its elevation raised.

Hence, using either beach or road as some kind of benchmark is really dumb.

Why is something so simple so difficult for you? Grade schoolers can grasp this stuff, but you can't.


----------



## abu afak (Jan 11, 2022)

abu afak said:


> This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
> For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?
> ...


Ooops
2018 WSJ.

Don't tell elektra. His only half response to One point of Four Refuted again.


`


----------



## abu afak (Jan 15, 2022)

Miami Beach , 2020.​Miami Beach is dumping $16 million in fresh sand to push back against erosion​*The idea is to build a buffer between the condos and the Rising Seas.*
1/15/2020

*"...Miami Beach leaders can’t agree on what to do about climate change. But one way to keep the condos dry, at least for now, is to build a buffer between the condos and the Rising Seas.*

That means dumping fresh sand on the beach — $16 million worth.

*To push back against erosion caused by Sea Level Rise and storms, four beachfront strips on Miami Beach are receiving a federally funded face lift beginning this week.

Crews will dump 100 truckloads of sand every day. A total of 61,000 tons will be used.* The sand comes via trucks from a mine in Hendry County, east of Fort Myers, courtesy of the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, which routinely conducts “beach renourishment” projects along Miami-Dade County’s coastline.


Sunsettommy said:


> Miami beach 1960
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deceptive pix. Virtually every city on Florida's East Coast that end in 'Beach' (and many that don't) used replenished sand from inland

*Miami 'Beach' 2020*















						Miami Beach is dumping $16 million in fresh sand to push back against erosion
					

The idea is to build a buffer between the condos and the rising seas.




					www.tampabay.com
				




`


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2022)

abu afak said:


> Miami Beach , 2020.​Miami Beach is dumping $16 million in fresh sand to push back against erosion​*The idea is to build a buffer between the condos and the Rising Seas.*
> 1/15/2020
> 
> *"...Miami Beach leaders can’t agree on what to do about climate change. But one way to keep the condos dry, at least for now, is to build a buffer between the condos and the Rising Seas.*
> ...



How do they push bank against sinking land?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2022)

abu afak said:


> Miami Beach , 2020.​Miami Beach is dumping $16 million in fresh sand to push back against erosion​*The idea is to build a buffer between the condos and the Rising Seas.*
> 1/15/2020
> 
> *"...Miami Beach leaders can’t agree on what to do about climate change. But one way to keep the condos dry, at least for now, is to build a buffer between the condos and the Rising Seas.*
> ...


Erosion, do you know what that word means? I think not


----------



## westwall (Jan 15, 2022)

abu afak said:


> Miami Beach , 2020.​Miami Beach is dumping $16 million in fresh sand to push back against erosion​*The idea is to build a buffer between the condos and the Rising Seas.*
> 1/15/2020
> 
> *"...Miami Beach leaders can’t agree on what to do about climate change. But one way to keep the condos dry, at least for now, is to build a buffer between the condos and the Rising Seas.*
> ...







A long known problem.  Here you go, the REAL cause.  Real science, not your silly crap.


----------



## abu afak (Jan 16, 2022)

westwall said:


> A long known problem.  Here you go, the REAL cause.  Real science, not your silly crap.


But we are talking more than seasonal sand differential/migration.
We are talking decadal sea level rise. 
`


----------



## westwall (Jan 16, 2022)

abu afak said:


> But we are talking more than seasonal sand differential/migration.
> We are talking decadal sea level rise.
> `





No we aren't, you halfwit.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 16, 2022)

bear513 said:


> If only the Seminole indians stopped driving cars 10,000 years ago we would be fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even remember making this post


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 16, 2022)

abu afak said:


> This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
> For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?
> ...


As has been pointed out numerous time, and you refuse to acknowledge, the sea is not rising as much as the land is sinking.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 16, 2022)

abu afak said:


> LOLuddite!
> 
> Why Are Sea Levels Around Miami Rising So Much Faster Than Other Places?
> 
> Sea levels in South Florida have gone up *about a Foot since the 1930s, but around 2011, the slow upward creep of the ocean seemed to kick into high gear, with tidal gauges recording much faster rates of sea level rise* and residents noting a stark uptick in so-called “nuisance” floods.​A* new study confirms that this was not Floridians’ imaginations: From 2011 to at least 2015, the rate of sea level rise across the Southeastern US shot up by a factor of Six, from 3-4 millimeters a year to 20,* and a combination of oceanic and atmospheric processes seem to be responsible​[.....]​*“The Miami area started getting almost an inch of sea level [rise] a year,” *Hal Wanless, a coastal geologist at the University of Miami, told Gizmodo. “People noticed that.”​​​​*[png] Image/Graph won't post but Link:*​*https://www.greenpolicy360.net/mw/images/Sea_level_rise_Miami_area_tide_data_1996-2015.png*​`​​​


My God, do all global warming alarmists suck so badly at math?  20 mm is only slightly more than 3/4 of an inch.  I defy you to look at the ocean off Miami and say, "Wow!  The oceans seems 3/4 of an inch higher this Christmas as opposed to last Christmas!"


----------



## abu afak (Jan 16, 2022)

westwall said:


> No we aren't, you halfwit.


Yes we are Blind Jerk.
Look at the thread title, it's about "SEA LEVEL" not sand flow, and NOT Seasonal but Decadal.
`


----------



## abu afak (Jan 16, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> *As has been pointed out numerous time, and you refuse to acknowledge, the sea is not rising as much as the land is sinking.*


That would of course depend on WHERE on the planet you are talking about.
But it hasn't been mentioned many times...
and of course I WAS THE FIRST ONE TO BRING UP 'SUBSIDENCE' (Your welcome for the term illiterate!) in posts #27/29 as Sunset Tommy was cherry picking locales that may have seismically risen.

Subsidence IS a problem in the Southeastern USA, and why S-L is rising Much Faster from maybe VA to around the Gulf Coast.

and I'll go you 10 better you Dishonorable Discharge dope...

When/as sea level rises it will rise more at the lower latitudes (nearest equator) due to gravitational forces.
This came up recently on the speculation of what would happen if Thwaites broke off.
`


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 16, 2022)

abu afak said:


> That would of course depend on WHERE on the planet you are talking about.
> But it hasn't been mentioned many times...
> and of course I WAS THE FIRST ONE TO BRING UP 'SUBSIDENCE' (Your welcome for the term illiterate!) in posts #27/29 as Sunset Tommy was cherry picking locales that may have seismically risen.
> 
> ...


Where was the thread title you ignorantly posted about, you fucking dumbass?  Miami!

That GED is just not working out.  Maybe you should try to get a refund!

If you don't to buy a house on the beach in Miami, don't!  If you do, build a seawall.  Maybe you could get a Dutch contractor to build it for you!  I hear they are good with dykes!


----------



## abu afak (Jan 16, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Where was the thread title you ignorantly posted about, you fucking dumbass?  Miami!
> 
> That GED is just not working out.  Maybe you should try to get a refund!
> 
> If you don't to buy a house on the beach in Miami, don't!  If you do, build a seawall.  Maybe you could get a Dutch contractor to build it for you!  I hear they are good with dykes!


IOW, I refuted your last post completely.
And in humiliation all you have is the above.
So many trolls here.
So many decayed 'intellects' that were never 3 digit IQ's even at their peaks.
bye/Dismissed!
`


----------



## abu afak (Jan 17, 2022)

I believe I got about 5 of the app 300 Feedbacks Westwall left in the last 23 hours.
App 20 an hour for every waking hour.
This guy needs help.
He's hyper-partisan nuts and can't express it in words, so he just pushes the button.
MEDIC!
`


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 17, 2022)

People around the world have always had to move due to sea levels, they've been rising for some 18,000 years. And it's a little more complicated due to glacial-rebound rise





__





						Post-glacial Rebound - Effects - Global Sea Levels
					





					www.liquisearch.com
				




Any city that doesn't want to be like the Lost City of Atlantis, should start moving or put your properties on stilts. Most of Florida is many feet above sea level, so move in land.

It's been a phenomenon before modern day alarmists.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> IOW, I refuted your last post completely.
> And in humiliation all you have is the above.
> So many trolls here.
> So many decayed 'intellects' that were never 3 digit IQ's even at their peaks.
> ...


You refuted nothing.  You had your ass handed to you!

First you claim sea-level is rising.  Then you claim the land is sinking.  Then you cite figures that the rate of change is slightly more than 3/4 of an inch per year, which is imperceptible and incredibly difficult to measure.

You are a hack at best and a moron at he worst.  My vote is for "moron".


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> This has been going on in many places in the nation for decades.
> Now one of the biggest victims of AGW showing evidence of what is to come.
> For all you warming deniers: you Clowns who say _"it's colder than normal in Chicago today, so it can't be warming"._
> Would you write a 30 year mortgage on a Miami waterfront house?
> ...


Your conclusion is all wrong----cheaper homes all across florida went up at higher rate than the more expensive homes as investors (especially corporations) bought up homes to RENT and the government shelled out money to the low income group enabling them to pay more.  Simple supply and demand.


----------



## abu afak (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> My God, do all global warming alarmists suck so badly at math?  20 mm is only slightly more than 3/4 of an inch.  I defy you to look at the ocean off Miami and say, "Wow!  The oceans seems 3/4 of an inch higher this Christmas as opposed to last Christmas!"


3/4 on an inch a year is not imperceptable you IDIOT!
It's Huge. That's 15" in 20 years and EVERYONE in coastal Florida has noticed. Every coastal town and city.
The inland waterway now regularly surges over it's banks at King tides in the Fall.
It gets worse yearly.
Everyone here in Fl understands that.
You are too stupid for words and I did refute you on saying I didn't acknowledge land  was sinking.
I was, in fact, First in the thread to do so, and I taught THE WORD for the term, 'subsidence.

You are about the stupidest clown on a really stupid board.

`


----------



## abu afak (Jan 17, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Your conclusion is all wrong----cheaper homes all across florida went up at higher rate than the more expensive homes as investors (especially corporations) bought up homes to RENT and the government shelled out money to the low income group enabling them to pay more.  Simple supply and demand.


"""cheaper homes all across florida went up at higher rate than the more expensive homes as investors""

Exactly you DOPE!
The most endangered are Expensive Oceanfront homes they are not buying. That's what the OP article says.
What a halfwit you are.
There's a constant race even in this thread for stupidest poster on a stupid board.
`


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> 3/4 on an inch a year is not imperceptable you IDIOT!
> It's Huge. That's 15" in 20 years and EVERYONE in coastal Florida has noticed. Every coastal town and city.
> The inland waterway now regularly surges over it's banks at King tides in the Fall.
> It gets worse yearly.
> ...


Uh, yes it is imperceptible.  

You really shouldn't use terms like KIng tides because you apparently don't know the meaning of the term.  It has NOTHING to do with sea level rise.

I was a naval officer.  I have forgotten more about tides than you will know.  Your Chicken Little routine gets boring when it is so easily proven to be inconsequential.

Why are you so wrapped up in this topic?  Did you stupidly buy a bunch of beachfront property?  Your attitude borders on paranoia.  

BTW, commas are your friend.  You missed three in that one post.  Also, "it's" is not possessive but a contraction of "it is".


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> """cheaper homes all across florida went up at higher rate than the more expensive homes as* investors*""
> 
> Exactly you DOPE!
> The most endangered are Expensive Oceanfront homes they are not buying. That's what the OP article says.
> ...


You do not understand the concept of investors, do you?  They are not living there, dumbass!


----------



## abu afak (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Uh, yes it is imperceptible.
> 
> You really shouldn't use terms like KIng tides because you apparently don't know the meaning of the term.  It has NOTHING to do with sea level rise.
> 
> ...


​Sea-Level Rise Becoming A Hazard For Suburban South Florida Neighborhoods Far From Ocean​WUSF Public Media - | By David Fleshler - South Florida Sun-Sentinel
September 12, 2021





Carl Juste - Miami Herald
But neighborhoods 20 miles inland are starting to feel the impact, as the Atlantic Ocean’s higher elevation makes it harder for drainage canals to keep them dry.​Sea-level rise may appear to be a problem only for coastal residents, a hazard that comes with the awesome views and easy access to the beach.

But neighborhoods 20 miles inland are starting to feel the impact, as the Atlantic Ocean’s higher elevation makes it harder for drainage canals to keep them dry. The problem showed up last year in Tropical Storm Eta, when floodwater remained in southwest Broward neighborhoods for days, partly because the elevated ocean blocked canals from draining the region.

“It was pretty scary,” said Barb Besteni, who lives in far west Miramar. “I stepped out of house into ankle-deep water. It came three-fourths up the driveway. I’d never seen the water that high. It was scary because I didn’t know if it was going to continue to rise.”

Although her house in the Sunset Lakes community stands at the edge of the Everglades, the Atlantic’s higher elevation prevented it from draining as efficiently as in the past.
“It took a very, very long time to recede,” she said. “Two or three weeks to recede to normal levels.”

*RELATED:* Miles of Florida roads face ‘major problem’ from sea rise. Is state moving fast enough?

The South Florida Water Management District, which operates the big canals that sweep water into the ocean, submitted a funding request to the state this week for fixing the system, with the preliminary list of projects carrying a price tag of more than $1.5 billion. Although expensive, the pumps and other improvements would help restore the efficiency of a system built after World War II that has become more difficult to operate at a time of rising sea levels.

“When ocean water is higher, we cannot discharge, so we close the gates to avoid ocean water coming inside,” said Carolina Maran, district resiliency officer for the South Florida Water Management District. “During Eta, it was much higher than normal. And that means again that we cannot discharge to the ocean and that diminished our capacity to prevent and address flooding.”

`


----------



## abu afak (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Uh, yes it is imperceptible.
> You really shouldn't use terms like KIng tides because you apparently don't know the meaning of the term.  It has NOTHING to do with sea level rise.
> *I was a naval officer. * I have forgotten more about tides than you will know.  Your Chicken Little routine gets boring when it is so easily proven to be inconsequential.
> 
> ...


You're a breathtakingly stupid POS.

*The US Military on the Front Lines of Rising Seas*
Growing Exposure to Coastal Flooding at East and Gulf Coast Military Bases[/b]
Published Jul 27, 2016

Sea levels are rising as global warming heats up the planet. Many military bases along the US East Coast and Gulf of Mexico are at risk of permanently losing land to the ocean in the decades ahead.

As the seas rise, high tides will reach farther inland. Tidal flooding will become more frequent and extensive. When hurricanes strike, deeper and more extensive storm surge flooding will occur.

The US Armed Forces depend on safe and functional bases to protect the national security of our country. We must prepare for the growing exposure of our military bases to sea level rise.

Military bases at risk
*18 military installations are included in this analysis. Each location's changing exposure to flooding is projected through the end of the century:*

Maine: Portsmouth Naval Shipyard
New Jersey: US Coast Guard Station Sandy Hook
*Maryland: US Naval Academy*
Washington, DC: Joint Base Anacostia-Bolling and Washington Navy Yard
*Virginia: Joint Base Langley-Eustis | Naval Air Station Oceana Dam Neck Annex | Naval Station Norfolk*
North Carolina: Marine Corps Base Camp Lejeune
South Carolina: Marine Corps Recruit Depot Parris Island and Marine Corps Air Station Beaufort
Georgia: Hunter Army Airfield | Naval Submarine Base Kings Bay
*Florida: Naval Air Station Key West | Naval Station Mayport | Eglin Air Force Base*

Key findings
The military is at risk of losing land where vital infrastructure, training and testing grounds, and housing for thousands of its personnel currently exist.

By 2050, most of the installations in this analysis will see more than 10 times the number of floods they experience today.

By 2070, half of the sites could experience 520 or more flood events annually—the equivalent of more than one flood daily.

*By 2100, Eight bases are at risk of losing 25% to 50% or more of their land to rising seas.

Four installations—Naval Air Station Key West, Joint Base Langley-Eustis, Dam Neck Annex, and Parris Island—are at risk of losing between 75 and 95 Percent of their land by the end of this century.*

Flooding won’t be confined to the bases. Many surrounding communities will also face growing exposure to rising seas.
[.....]
`


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> ​Sea-Level Rise Becoming A Hazard For Suburban South Florida Neighborhoods Far From Ocean​WUSF Public Media - | By David Fleshler - South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> September 12, 2021
> 
> 
> ...


That was because of a tropical storm, you stupid piece of shit!

Do you even read your links?  Apparently, you do, and are too stupid the understand them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> You're a breathtakingly stupid POS.
> There's a big difference between passing the ASVAB (app 83 IQ) and Mensa/Me that's minimum 50 points higher.
> 
> *The US Military on the Front Lines of Rising Seas*
> ...


I was assigned to Dam Neck, Virginia in 1984.  Flooding was a problem back then.  It's a fucking swamp!

I was also assigned to Naval Station Mayport twice onboard ships, and the base is at an elevation of 10 feet above sea level.  We never had a problem with flooding.  I played golf near the beach until I moved north (against my will) in 2006.

By 2050, I will be 90 years old.  Do you think I care about your microscopic seal level rises?


----------



## abu afak (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That was because of a tropical storm, you stupid piece of shit!
> Do you even read your links?  Apparently, you do, and are too stupid the understand them.


You ****** Moron
Same Link

"...The ground already had been saturated by previous storms.* And coastal waters were undergoing a king tide, a phenomenon that occurs when the positions of sun and moon combine to produce the highest tides of the year. As sea levels rise, King Tides get higher.

The wide canals that run through Broward and Miami-Dade counties, carrying rainwater to the ocean, depend partly on gravity.* When rainwater raises the level of the canal on the inland side, water managers lift the gate dividing it from the ocean side of the canal and the water flows away, eventually reaching the Atlantic..."

`


----------



## abu afak (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> *By 2050, I will be 90 years old.  Do you think I care about your microscopic seal level rises?*


3/4 of an inch x 28 years = 21"

Not "Microscopic" you 12 IQ you brain dead clown.

`


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> 3/4 of an inch x 28 years = 21"
> 
> Not "Microscopic" you 12 IQ you brain dead clown.
> 
> `


Do me a favor and wake me up in 2050 so I could see if your predictions came true.

I prefer reading posts in English.  Do you think you could try a little harder?  The GED is not meeting your needs.


----------



## abu afak (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Do me a favor and wake me up in 2050 so I could see if your predictions came true.
> 
> I prefer reading posts in English.  Do you think you could try a little harder?  The GED is not meeting your needs.


You have NOTHING of substance to say.. ever.
You've gone from denial (and getting Crushed with no rebuttal), to "I don't care because I'm old."
You are as Stupid a poster as exists here/anywhere.
`


----------



## ding (Jan 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> 3/4 of an inch x 28 years = 21"
> 
> Not "Microscopic" you 12 IQ you brain dead clown.
> 
> `


It's closer to 3 mm/yr, dummy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 17, 2022)

ding said:


> It's closer to 3 mm/yr, dummy.


----------



## elektra (Jan 17, 2022)

Miami flooding but only at extra high tides in streets built below the high tide mark.

That type of flooding has nothing to do with a rising sea level

Yet, no flooding if there are no storms and there are normal tides.









						Miami’s Vice
					

Guest Essay by Kip Hansen   Miami Beach has a vice – a bad one – a dangerous one. Miami’s vice is water, as in waterfront.  Everybody seems to want a house on the waterfront, a house on a cana…




					wattsupwiththat.com
				






> Built _below _high tide?  Yes, exactly.  One would think that with the advent of modern surveying
> technology, adequate for the purpose as early as the 1950s, that roads in American coastal cities would be built at least above the predictable daily high tide marks.  However, Miami is an exception  [one of many, unfortunately


----------



## whitehall (Jan 17, 2022)

Geological indications are that the earth might be still emerging from a celestial 2nd ice age. Blame U.S. decadence for global warming? Why not?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> Miami Beach , 2020.​Miami Beach is dumping $16 million in fresh sand to push back against erosion​*The idea is to build a buffer between the condos and the Rising Seas.*
> 1/15/2020
> 
> *"...Miami Beach leaders can’t agree on what to do about climate change. But one way to keep the condos dry, at least for now, is to build a buffer between the condos and the Rising Seas.*
> ...



Miami CREATED that problem.  I learned that growing up on a Florida beach.  The DUNES SYSTEM is the natural barrier for EROSION. This is EROSION, not due primarily to ocean rise. 

When you DESTROY THE DUNES -- you leave yourself WIDE OPEN to erosion and EVENTUALLY after a decade of good strong storms and 'canes -- you (as a city) will NEED bring in more beach.  

That pic aint even the worse of it.  IF YOU TRY TO FIX IT by putting up seawalls, like I saw in the 80s and 90s on my hometown beach -- you wont have to wait very long til your beach is unrecognizable. 

Glad to help you understand nature --- anytime bro.. LOL...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> Yes we are Blind Jerk.
> Look at the thread title, it's about "SEA LEVEL" not sand flow, and NOT Seasonal but Decadal.
> `



The pic you put up of ocean hi rises IS a "sand flow" issue.  Stop pestering people who have seen it and lived it. If the Brandon or Obama "stopped the seas from rising tomorrow" -- THEY'D STILL be carting sand to that beach becuse they fucking busted mother nature's DUNES system of replenishing the beach. 

Not much of an environmentalist -- are ya ??


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2022)

abu afak said:


> ​Sea-Level Rise Becoming A Hazard For Suburban South Florida Neighborhoods Far From Ocean​WUSF Public Media - | By David Fleshler - South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> September 12, 2021
> 
> 
> ...




They are two feet above sea level.  This is a surprise to you?


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2022)

ding said:


> It's closer to 3 mm/yr, dummy.





And even that is debatable.


----------



## abu afak (Jan 18, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> The pic you put up of ocean hi rises IS a "sand flow" issue.  Stop pestering people who have seen it and lived it. If the Brandon or Obama "stopped the seas from rising tomorrow" -- THEY'D STILL be carting sand to that beach becuse they fucking busted mother nature's DUNES system of replenishing the beach.
> 
> Not much of an environmentalist -- are ya ??


westwall elektra
LOL
Went through this early in the thread.
*My post #16
NO, NOT JUST SAND but Sea Level and subsidence.*
All you Clowns not only have no IQ but empty Political and personal hostility.
*Note NONE of you posted a link above to document your opinions.*
Not all of you together are close to debating me.

Why Are Sea Levels Around Miami Rising So Much Faster Than Other Places?

Sea levels in South Florida have gone up *about a Foot since the 1930s, but around 2011, the slow upward creep of the ocean seemed to kick into high gear, with tidal gauges recording much Faster rates of sea level rise* and residents noting a stark uptick in so-called “nuisance” floods.
A* new study confirms that this was not Floridians’ imaginations: 
From 2011 to at least 2015, the rate of sea level rise across the Southeastern US shot up by a factor of Six, from 3-4 millimeters a year to 20,* and a combination of oceanic and atmospheric processes seem to be responsible
[.....]
*“The Miami area started getting almost an Inch of sea level [rise] a Year,” *Hal Wanless, a coastal geologist at the University of Miami, told Gizmodo. “People Noticed that.”..


SSSSPPPPLATTTTTTTT

.


----------



## elektra (Jan 18, 2022)

abu afak said:


> westwall elektra
> LOL
> Went through this early in the thread.
> *My post #16
> ...


Yes, your old studies show the old predictions did not come true. 

May I quote from your link, and show they predicted more storms, the fact is there has been less storms. 



> increasingly threatened by storm surges



Since the study, they have been threatened less, decreasing storms.


----------



## elektra (Jan 18, 2022)

Miami built below the high tide mark.

High tide flooding, seems like that is not a problem. Not when you build below high tide.


----------



## ding (Jan 18, 2022)

abu afak said:


> westwall elektra
> LOL
> Went through this early in the thread.
> *My post #16
> ...


Could you be more of an emotional intentionally misleading douche?

"...The location of the observed intervals of SLR >20 mm/yr (hereafter referred to as hot spots) migrates over time (Figure 3) and can be observed south of (1947–1948), north of (2009–2010), or approximately centered on (1971–1972) Cape Hatteras, where the Gulf Stream separates from the shelf break. This separation leads to a sea level gradient between the Gulf Stream and cooler, subpolar water from the north. In turn, the gradient has a decisive influence on sea level variations to the north of Cape Hatteras as the strength of the Gulf Stream fluctuates, with only subtle, if any, effects to the south [_Yin et al_., 2009; _Bingham and Hughes_, 2009]. Therefore, the shift of the SLR hot spot from north to south of the Cape from 2009 to 2015 implies a mechanism other than AMOC strength...


----------



## ding (Jan 18, 2022)

elektra said:


> Miami built below the high tide mark.
> 
> High tide flooding, seems like that is not a problem. Not when you build below high tide.


The OP seems to think this proves the sea level is rising by 20 mm per year.  It's like he doesn't even read the links he posts.  That or he doesn't understand what he reads.  Probably both.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 18, 2022)

abu afak said:


> ​Sea-Level Rise Becoming A Hazard For Suburban South Florida Neighborhoods Far From Ocean​WUSF Public Media - | By David Fleshler - South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> September 12, 2021
> 
> 
> ...



That water issue came from a HURRICANE.  And with the shallow fresh water table in a state that geologically looks like a sponge from the air -- the AFTER AFFECTS of draining the RAIN and Storm surge can take days easily.  Florida doesn't drain to the sea with rivers and streams largely.  It drains thru limestone rivers underground that boost the water table. 

Ypu can put a pump in for irrigation damn near ANYWHERE in the state and not have to drill more than 15 feet down. So you GET 15 to 20 INCHES of rain falling for a couple days and it all is draining literally under your feet. 

The problem did not come from 5" of sea level rise in your lifetime.


----------



## westwall (Jan 18, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> That water issue came from a HURRICANE.  And with the shallow fresh water table in a state that geologically looks like a sponge from the air -- the AFTER AFFECTS of draining the RAIN and Storm surge can take days easily.  Florida doesn't drain to the sea with rivers and streams largely.  It drains thru limestone rivers underground that boost the water table.
> 
> Ypu can put a pump in for irrigation damn near ANYWHERE in the state and not have to drill more than 15 feet down. So you GET 15 to 20 INCHES of rain falling for a couple days and it all is draining literally under your feet.
> 
> The problem did not come from 5" of sea level rise in your lifetime.





It also drains off the ground, and built up areas trap the water.  These idiots know so little about how the world actually functions it is astonishing.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2022)

abu afak said:


> You ****** Moron
> Same Link
> 
> "...The ground already had been saturated by previous storms.* And coastal waters were undergoing a king tide, a phenomenon that occurs when the positions of sun and moon combine to produce the highest tides of the year. As sea levels rise, King Tides get higher.
> ...


so what do you think that means?  come on man, make our day, we're in for a good laugh.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2022)

westwall said:


> It also drains off the ground, and built up areas trap the water.  These idiots know so little about how the world actually functions it is astonishing.


Right?  They don't know that a storm can saturate the soil and flood an area.  Happens in my neighborhood when we get 7 inches from one storm.  And, I'm in fking chicago.  How far away is that from Miami?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 18, 2022)

abu afak said:


> That would of course depend on WHERE on the planet you are talking about.
> But it hasn't been mentioned many times...
> and of course I WAS THE FIRST ONE TO BRING UP 'SUBSIDENCE' (Your welcome for the term illiterate!) in posts #27/29 as Sunset Tommy was cherry picking locales that may have seismically risen.
> 
> ...



What you've NEVER brought up and what you're obviously oblivious of - is that a SIGNIFICANT % of sea level rate of rise is due to THERMAL EXPANSION of the oceans.  That's how "in the noise" these rates that have your hair on fire really are.

Last time I checked it wasn't about MORE WATER in the oceans, it was about 40% just from a couple DEGF rise over 80 years or so. 

Which means that the REST of the rise contributions like subsidence and MORE RUNOFF from urbanization add along with the thermal expansion to the MAJORITY of sea level rise.

It's NOT all coming from "Greenland/Antarctica melting".  And all the bloody fear porn about PROJECTIONS of sea level rise and sinking Fla and NYC underwater haven't even begun and will likely NEVER match the PROJECTED SLRise..





__





						Ocean Thermal Expansion: In Theory and by a Simple Experiment
					

Thermal expansion is a concept of sea level changes quite frequently discussed today. The concept goes far back in time and was then known as steric changes in sea level caused by change in temperature or salinity [1]. The Holocene sea level oscillations on a centennial bases were sometimes...




					juniperpublishers.com
				




Temperature changes in the ocean water masses affect the vertical height of the water column by expansion at heating and contraction at cooling. The surface change is a function of the amount of heating and the depth of heating (or cooling). A heating of 0.55 °C as observed for the upper 100 m of the ocean surface would correspond to a sea level expansion of 9 mm. A heating of 2.0 °C would rise a 300 m water column by +10 cm, a 100 m water column by +3.5 cm and a 10 m water column by +3.5 mm. At the shore there will be no rise at all, as there is no water to expand, and the offshore expansion will not flow laterally to the shore (Thermal Expansion, Encyclopedia of Coastal Science, 2017). We will demonstrate this with a simple physical experiment (communicating vessels), which can be repeated by anyone.

*Keywords: *Thermal Expansion; Sea Level Changes; Theory and Experiment

TEN CM or MORE mid-ocean !!!  That's HUGE compared to decadal rates. And the SIGNIFICANCE OF THAT is -- when they switched from shoreline "tidal gauges" to satellites where all the SLR data takes a JUMP -- it's highly related to the fact that shoreline tidal gauges totally MISSED any of the thermal expansion -- BUT NOW it's being measured. 

BTW -- the ocean is FAR from flat. "Sea level" is a pretty RELATIVE idea in the age of satellite measurement. ​


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 18, 2022)

westwall said:


> They are two feet above sea level.  This is a surprise to you?



And MAYBE 10 feet above the natural water table.  LOL.. It's living on a limestone sponge.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 18, 2022)

abu afak said:


> westwall elektra
> LOL
> Went through this early in the thread.
> *My post #16
> ...



Already addressed that.  They stopped USING tidal gauges and went to satellite measurements in about 2011. I suspect -- when you get past about 30 year AVERAGING of that discontinuity in method of measurement -- things will get back on track. 

If you look at CONTINUING DATA from the old tidal guage network -- NONE of that bump shows..


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 18, 2022)

Pulled a RECENT tidal gauge chart for Key West.. The other was old. 






From tidal gauges measuring more COASTAL impact than GLOBAL satellite, there's a tiny ONE TIME bump (not yet a rate increase) in 2011. MAYBE 20mm in 2011 or so -- BUT NOT any acceleration in rate. And there are times in the 30s and 60s where there were bumps BELOW the trend line also...


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 18, 2022)

abu afak , as the climate is coming out the most recent ice age, if man didn't exist, do you think sea levels would rise as the ice naturally melts?


----------



## abu afak (Jan 18, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> *What you've NEVER brought up and what you're obviously oblivious of - is that a SIGNIFICANT % of sea level rate of rise is due to THERMAL EXPANSION of the oceans.  That's how "in the noise" these rates that have your hair on fire really are.*
> 
> Last time I checked it wasn't about MORE WATER in the oceans, it was about 40% just from a couple DEGF rise over 80 years or so.
> 
> ...


Wrong again goofy.

*I finished you off forever in your own Meister Sticky on the issue.
I showed you had Mindblowingly wrong takes on Basic facts, even the actual avg Global temps of the last decade+.
Holy **** I never knew you were that ignorant until pressed you.*
(and you had to be pressed because you would not state you position either)

Flacaltenn's Blinding ignorance outed!
*





						Official Thread for Denial of GreenHouse Effect and Radiative Physics.
					

"Meaty"?  If you mean in a vegan, fake meat sort of way, ok.  But we only deal with facts, not false claims.  To date you have never posted one thing that supports the idea that mankind causes globull warming.  Not one.  We, on the other hand, have posted THOUSANDS of links that prove the theory...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





and yes, of course I know and have posted recently on Thermal expansion. :^) 12/30/21*






						WSJ: Himalayan Glaciers Are Melting at Furious Rate, New Study Shows
					

Irrelevant, as usual.  Crusader Frank running from his 'lab work' position like the Saracens are after him, as usual. He has no problems with the 'scientific consensus' on black holes even though no lab work has been done on them.   He knows Salah Eh Din will have his balls.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				


​"...*The two major causes of global sea level rise are thermal expansion caused by warming of the ocean* (since water expands as it warms) *and increased melting of land-based ice, such as glaciers and ice sheets.* The ocean is absorbing more than 90% of the increased atmospheric heat associated with emissions from human activity.""​

So many here try to cover their Inability TO respond by multi-posting/burying with non-answers. (elektra, wetwall, ding, Flacaltenn, etc)
This I am used to from 20 years of Kicking ass on message boards.
I leave them baying at the moon.
Oft putting up 2 or 3, realizing their inadequacy and/or trying to bury it.


*Mod Edit -- Content contains discussion of specific moderation actions. Will discuss in existing PM. *


----------



## westwall (Jan 18, 2022)

abu afak said:


> Wrong again goofy.
> 
> *I finished you off forever in your own Meister Sticky on the issue.
> I showed you had Mindblowingly wrong takes on Basic facts, even the actual avg Global temps of the last decade+.
> ...







You spew endlessly.  You also don't understand ANY of the basics.  Why do I need to respond with more than a single line?  Others have laid it out, chapter and verse, and you STILL have no clue.

Face it, you are too stupid to understand.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 18, 2022)

abu afak said:


> Wrong again goofy.
> 
> *I finished you off forever in your own Meister Sticky on the issue.
> I showed you had Mindblowingly wrong takes on Basic facts, even the actual avg Global temps of the last decade+.
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^too stupid to know!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## elektra (Jan 19, 2022)

elektra said:


> Miami flooding but only at extra high tides in streets built below the high tide mark.
> 
> That type of flooding has nothing to do with a rising sea level
> 
> ...


Abu afak  "whiffed", on this post.

Though, cowardly and ignorantly disagrees


----------



## jc456 (Jan 19, 2022)

elektra said:


> Abu afak  "whiffed", on this post.
> 
> Though, cowardly and ignorantly disagrees


----------



## abu afak (Jan 19, 2022)

Where were we?
So MANY Trolls, even those who you wouldn't think to be.. are.
These people are amazingly allowed to continue in the thread!
Even non-Blatant trolls harass with garbage posts. 'The other white meat.'
IAC..

What happens when what RW warming deniers call 'alarmism' is actually simple truth?

Unpacking Miami’s New 40-Year Plan Against Rising Sea Levels​Miami releases the Stormwater Master Plan, a comprehensive guide that outlines how South Florida can combat the encroaching effects of climate change.​July 8, 2021 - Miami Herald​​​*Unless Miami acts fast, its days above water are numbered.* The South Florida city recently released the Stormwater Master Plan, a comprehensive guide that outlines how the city can combat the encroaching effects of climate change and rising sea levels.​The report uses extensive mapping data from the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) to propose a series of storm-proofing solutions within the next five to seven decades, including major upgrades to the city’s water management systems. “The most common question I get asked is whether Miami is going to be here in 50 years, whether it’s going to be here in 100 years,” Mayor Francis Suarez told the _Miami Herald_. “This is the beginning of having a comprehensive plan to answer that question in the affirmative.”​​[.......]​








						Unpacking Miami’s New 40-Year Plan Against Rising Sea Levels – SURFACE
					

Miami releases the Stormwater Master Plan, a comprehensive guide that outlines how South Florida can combat the encroaching effects of climate change.




					www.surfacemag.com
				




`


----------



## elektra (Jan 19, 2022)

abu afak said:


> Where were we?
> So MANY Trolls, even those who you wouldn't think to be.. are.
> These people are amazingly allowed to continue in the thread!
> Even non-Blatant trolls harass with garbage posts. 'The other white meat.'
> ...


you sure are one smart critter, aint you

you found a google searched headline you can agree with

only problem is, that is all you got, a headline, the rest of the content is simple coastal city planning with zero content in regards to man made global warming and the disaster aba dabba do claims will come to miami. 

the thinnest of threads, or in this case, nothing, aba dabba do has linked to a big nothing

you are really as dumb as old crock, if not dumber, if not another account for old crock, after all, I think "whiffed" is a term an old geezer like old crock would use


----------



## abu afak (Jan 19, 2022)

elektra said:


> you sure are one smart critter, aint you
> 
> *you found a google searched headline you can agree with*
> 
> ...


*You couldn't respond to MY OWN WORDS.
In YOUR numbers 1-4 I responded elaborately, only using a link for PART of #1.
You whiffed many times despite me pressing your ass from here to eternity.. You FRAUD.*

#2 (unmentioned/untouched) was me explaining AGW in a short of an encapsulation as possible using my own words because I understand the issue and have looked into it more than anyone here has bothered.

Google and it's links are great for learning. YOU should try it.
Many here have, but find what they don't like because they are politically blind/stubborn and/or are Low IQ.
Read some of the Links in my "How do we know..." thread/OP. Learn
Nah, You prefer to keep you politics/persona, RW friends, beer and WWE.

You're just a disagreeable FRAUD, and I ill never forget or let go of "1-4."

`


----------



## elektra (Jan 19, 2022)

abu afak said:


> You couldn't respond to MY OWN WORDS.
> In YOUR numbers 1-4 responded elaborately, only using a link for PART of #1.
> You whiffed many times despite me pressing your ass from here to eternity.. You FRAUD.
> 
> ...


you are a complete idiot, how about 3 and 4, that was really great, abu dumbfk simply said, in the futher 3. solar 4 wind will solve those problems

#2 agw and the scientists that agree, hahahahahahahha, post the study dumb ass, not a partisan google political link that you agree with.

I responded plenty, and you whiffed ass all over your keyboard, you could not respond, 

I took the points one at a time, and you cried that you one, not even being smart enough to see that each post I made addressed each of the 4 points. That is how utterly stupid you are. 

Your last link, links to the city of miami's plan to address storms and flooding because of them. That link to the plan, in the link you gave, is what you should of followed if you were intelligent but you are as dumb as old crock. 

Politics? The only politics you know is that between your hemorrhoids and the scratch of being unclean, which is it, moron?


----------



## abu afak (Jan 19, 2022)

elektra said:


> you are a complete idiot, how about 3 and 4, that was really great, abu dumbfk simply said, in the futher 3. solar 4 wind will solve those problems
> 
> #2 agw and the scientists that agree, hahahahahahahha, post the study dumb ass, not a partisan google political link that you agree with.
> 
> ...


Just alot of combative trash. The usual for Elektra-Fraud.
See, that's why links ARE needed sometime lest two people end up in a yes/no/yes/no disagreement
In any debate people use citation when that happens. It's only obvious it's needed.
And obviously I have an advantage advocating the truth with an overwhelming scientific consensus on the issue.
No google/info would be great for you deniers.

*How's the "heads I win, tails you lose" game going?
It's either "Just my opinion", OR, "That's just a link that agrees with you."
I know the routine!*

Me? I'm able to deal with other people's opinions or links. (you? neither)
Well outnumbered here, it's still a knife though butter/buttheads like you every day.

Goodbye for a while junior. I'll wait for some more mature responses. (good luck with that on USMB!)


`


----------



## westwall (Jan 19, 2022)

abu afak said:


> *You couldn't respond to MY OWN WORDS.
> In YOUR numbers 1-4 I responded elaborately, only using a link for PART of #1.
> You whiffed many times despite me pressing your ass from here to eternity.. You FRAUD.*
> 
> ...







You aren't capable of using your own words.  It is obvious that you are nothing more than a parrot.  The video I presented is over 40 years old.  It is REAL science.  Not the fiction you present.  I suggest you watch it in its entirety.  You might actually learn something.


----------



## elektra (Jan 19, 2022)

abu afak said:


> In any debate people use citation when that happens. It's only obvious it's needed.
> And obviously I have an advantage advocating the truth with an overwhelming scientific consensus on the issue.
> No google/info would be great for you deniers.


abu afuk, you link to the wsj? The wall st. journal's opinion pieces. An opinion piece is not a citation. 

There is no truth in science, there is truth in math, but not in science. Is that not your quote?

And in science, they do not use a consensus to prove theories, as you mistakenly believe. But hey, being a monkey boy, what do you know. 

Consensus, yes, the fake consensus of scientists never asked what they know to be fact.


----------



## elektra (Jan 19, 2022)

abu afak said:


> *You couldn't respond to MY OWN WORDS.
> In YOUR numbers 1-4 I responded elaborately, only using a link for PART of #1.
> You whiffed many times despite me pressing your ass from here to eternity.. You FRAUD.*
> 
> ...


you already let 1-4 go, you failed to respond to the facts I presented.


----------



## elektra (Jan 19, 2022)

abu afak said:


> *You couldn't respond to MY OWN WORDS.
> In YOUR numbers 1-4 I responded elaborately, only using a link for PART of #1.*


Part 1, a link to miami's storm flooding plan? That is not a plan for man made global warming. 

And why is it that you took so much offense to my response to OLD CROCK's post? Why did not Old Crock respond to my comments on his post. Abu Afak responds as if I was commenting on your post. Does old crock have to profiles, is this you old crock

old crock/abu afak, one in the same users

yes, that is right old abu crock afuk, you are that stupid, to post a link to miami's storm plan, thinking it was a plan to combat climate change. 

you lost on 1, old crock


----------



## abu afak (Jan 19, 2022)

westwall said:


> *You aren't capable of using your own words.*  It is obvious that you are nothing more than a parrot.  The video I presented is over 40 years old.  It is REAL science.  Not the fiction you present.  I suggest you watch it in its entirety.  You might actually learn something.


*That's might funny coming from one-line demented feedback bomber (300 a day) Wetwall!
I suggest we compare our last 200 posts each on this board.
You don't even post on topic most of the time, just express your hostility.*

The video you presented is not news, sand flows down the coast. It does not effect Global Warming or sea level rise. Eventually they will have a wall there if anything. But for now they will keep dumping sand to prevent the erosion of increasing Sea level.

Why didn't you post it after Sunset Tommy posted his two pictures of identical Miami Beach 54 years apart!
Because, as we also all know, that beach was replenished often in between those decades. That's the only reason it's there, and *I posted a pic of a part of just one of those replenishments in response.*

Also hilarious, you thinking real science was only 40 years ago!
It shows your pathetic CURRENT anti-science political/brain-decayed views.
Do the right thing.
Resign before you lose the last 5% of gray matter!

`


----------



## abu afak (Feb 4, 2022)

Tick, Tick, Tick.

Miami-Dade begins removing polluting septic tanks in race against Sea Level Rise 
January 27, 2022
Miami Herald

""Miami-Dade County’s plan to address one of the biggest sources of pollution in Biscayne Bay — and one of the grossest consequences of rising seas — kicked off with a ceremonial shovelful of dirt tossed in the air just north of Miami’s Shorecrest neighborhood Thursday morning. “This is the launch to a major overhaul,” Mayor Daniella Levine Cava told the crowd. “This is a big step toward mitigating the effect of climate change on our county.”

Thousands of homes in Miami-Dade flush their toilets and showers into underground concrete boxes that filter that wastewater down into the dirt and aquifer below. *But as sea levels rise, those septic tanks don’t have room to drain. *They send that dirty water into Biscayne Bay, sometimes causing fish kills, or in the worst cases, overflow into yards and homes."..."

[............]

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/environment/article257744528.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## westwall (Feb 4, 2022)

abu afak said:


> Tick, Tick, Tick.
> 
> Miami-Dade begins removing polluting septic tanks in race against Sea Level Rise
> January 27, 2022
> ...


----------



## ding (Feb 4, 2022)

abu afak said:


> Tick, Tick, Tick.
> 
> Miami-Dade begins removing polluting septic tanks in race against Sea Level Rise
> January 27, 2022
> ...


And has nothing to do with AGW.  The sea level has been rising for the last 20,000 years, dummy.  There has been no material change in the rate of change  over the past 6,000 years.


----------

